#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-28
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<o0O> 早上好！
<o0O> 刚刚在linux公社里看到了一个关于系统时间的文章，于是在自己的ubuntu里试验了一下  有个问题
<o0O> hwclock --debug 读取的硬件时间竟然有个1969年
<o0O> 大家可否试验一下  看看自己的命令结果里是否也有这个年份
<o0O> 并且 “o@o-Linux:~$ sudo hwclock --debug
<o0O> [sudo] password for o:
<o0O> hwclock，来自 util-linux 2.20.1
<o0O> 将使用 /dev interface to clock。
<o0O> 将假设硬件时钟保持为 UTC 时间。
<o0O> 正在等等时钟滴答...
<^k^> o0O:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14237512/
<birdzhang> 这个机器人是谁的啊，挺好玩的
<birdzhang> ^k^: 你好
<birdzhang> 硬件时钟时间：2015/12/28 01:41:10 = 1969(年)后 1451266870 秒
<birdzhang> o0O: 我的是这样
<birdzhang> 时间戳是从1970年开始的吧
<o0O> birdzhang, 你的意思是1969加上那些秒 =1970  ？
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14237512/     这里面的第一个问题请指点一下呗
<o0O> birdzhang, :收到没？
<birdzhang> o0O: 1969年的最后一秒
<o0O> 噢   原来如此
<birdzhang> 加上1451266870 秒，就是刚才的时间
<o0O> 这个数应该用来买彩票  哈哈
<birdzhang> 。。。这个是变的
<birdzhang> 时间戳是现在的时间跟1970年的时间差值
<o0O> 加上这个数  才是命令执行时的时间
<o0O> 明白了
<birdzhang> 硬件时钟时间：2015/12/28 02:03:27 = 1969(年)后 1451268207 秒
<o0O> 1969年是一个什么特殊的年份么？？？
<o0O> 这一年有了计算机 ？
<birdzhang> 应该是1970
<birdzhang> 很多都是从1970年1月1号0点开始算的
<o0O> 对  1970也行
<o0O> 噢   回头查查这个年份的大事记
<o0O> 还有一个问题
<o0O> 我粘的地址上的第一个问题 是怎么回事儿？
<o0O> 命令结果显示从硬件读取的时间是8点多   而最后一行却又显示了一个16时
<o0O> 这个16时是从哪里来得？？？
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14237512/
<birdzhang> 将假设硬件时钟保持为 UTC 时间。
<birdzhang> 16时应该是你当地时间
<birdzhang> 硬件时钟时间：2015/12/28 02:03:27 = 1969(年)后 1451268207 秒
<birdzhang> 2015年12月28日 星期一 10时03分27秒  -1.000615 seconds
<birdzhang> 我在东八区，02:03:27 + 8小时就是我当前时间了
<birdzhang> -1.000615 seconds 这个不知道
<o0O> 这是什么情况尼？？？
<o0O> 算了    不弄了
<o0O> 不搞服务器的话   就没啥实际作用
<o0O> 我也在东八区呀     不过从数值上看    正好差了8个小时   难道它是提供了一下0时区的参考值？？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 预支 : 两个好朋友在酒吧中对饮。 "咦?医生不是严格限制你一天只能喝一杯吗?这已经是你的第8杯了！" "是啊！不过,他并未禁止我预支,我现在喝的是明年的份啊！"
<netsnail_> 为什么我的debian bind9 查询域名时每次都从根服务器上查询
<netsnail_> 慢的要死
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 请教writer公式怎么放大  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474561 插入公式后，调大字体，公式没法调大，鼠标一道控制点，显示“禁止”样式 lbro3.5.7 zz: TeliuTe — 2015-12-28 11:24
<ZcY> 这里都是机器人么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助 如何挂载UDF格式的光盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474562 搜索过论坛了，没有找到相关介绍，于是就开贴了 UDF格式的DVD，win7下正常，xubuntu 15.10下无法挂载，好像是根本不认 试过按照网上只言片语的教程修改/etc/fstab 文件，无果。 哪位大侠帮一
<^k^>  ─> 下 zz: sinosix — 2015-12-28 13:36
<yunfan> roylez: 妈的  反恐法为何要删强制后门的条款
<roylez> yunfan: 你操心太多了
<yunfan> roylez: 他要不删就是开水 删了只是温水
<yunfan> roylez: 你有没有相册什么的 干嘛不做个新移民相册之类的网站 让我们这些人过过干瘾
<yurakucho> yunfan: 你要拿 roylez 的照片过干瘾, 口味略重啊
<yunfan> yurakucho: lol
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 谁知道如何从apt输出依赖关系表？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474563 话说，我之前在ubuntu15里面apt-get build-dep wine是可以的。 但是到了最新的ubuntu16里面由于某些原因，无法使用。 所以我想在ubuntu15里面用某些手段生成一个依赖列表。 比如apt-get build-dep
<^k^>  ─> wine >perpare.wine.ubuntu15 但是这样写明显里面有许多的东西是不需要的， 谁知道有没有更好 …
<yunfan> excel的坑真尼玛多  yurakucho
<yunfan> 为何没有人用sqlite做存储格式 实现个excel
<onlylove1> yunfan: csv？ excel事情多没办法，人还分版本，03和07还有13版
<yunfan> onlylove1: csv不支持多worksheet 而且csv那种格式 数据大了 修改下显然读写量太大
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那你先存db，然后再输出excel
<yunfan> onlylove1: excel太挫了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 挫你也得用不是……
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我倒是记得之前foxpro可以出报表来着
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我刚就修了个莫名其妙的excel读取库的bug
<yunfan> 但是不治本 我也懒得提patch
<yunfan> 以后其他机器碰到这文件照样要挂 呵呵
<onlylove1> yunfan: excel文件版本
<onlylove1> yunfan: excel软件版本，sp版本，国内修改版
<onlylove1> yunfan: 玩死你
<onlylove1> yunfan: 所以你只要保证在微软标准版加最新SP的情况下能正常工作，就OK
<yunfan> onlylove1: 老子是在服务器上工作的人
<onlylove1> 我不想用java的testng了，有别的办法没，卡死
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我觉得主要问题是excel虽然这么烂 却没有另外一个替代
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不是没替代，是惯性
<leemeng0x61> excel多很牛B的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 或者说惰性
<onlylove1> yunfan: 其实你如果用微软的平台，你就会觉得excel还好
<yunfan> onlylove1: 狗屁 以前用微软平台excel分版本 难道也叫好 他自己的工具都不能兼容
<yunfan> onlylove1: 所谓的办公室高手的excel技巧 其实用sql分分钟碾压
<onlylove1> yunfan: 但是办公高手不会sql
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我上学那阵子纳闷了好久为啥有sql还会有excel
<onlylove1> yunfan: 后来嘛，不了了之了
<onlylove1> 这破烂环境，动不动就内部错误
<yunfan> onlylove1: 因为大家都不care
<yunfan> 都烂
<lainme> sql没那么直观啊。之前还有个组用excel处理实验数据，直接绘图
<yunfan> lainme: sql管理工具好多都做得跟excel一样 我就见过我几任领导都用过那种界面
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我觉得可能以前没有本地化sql 都是server型的 别人没办法带来带去 access功能又太弱
<onlylove1> lainme: excel绘图……我不知道说啥好，调优hadoop那阵子，快被那图搞吐了，一直想用别的替代
<lainme> yunfan: 那可能还是推广不力。有人装全套matlab就只拿来绘图
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你想多了，foxpro
<yunfan> lainme: matlab绘图算是正经行当吧
<onlylove1> lainme: 我记得matlab有套f14还是啥，看上去特迷惑
<yunfan> onlylove1: foxpro用起来要折腾好久 还不如excel呢
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那东西其实比excel方便，但是你要会用
<mayli2go> test
<ubrl> mayli2go:点点点.  15:03
<yunfan> onlylove1: 对啊  这些做工具的人没考虑普通人
<yunfan> onlylove1: 要我说 得做个基于sqlite的 要有个差不多的界面 然后不要求普通人用sql 但是可以把他的操作转换成sql 然后进阶用户可以用sql来加速
<lainme> yunfan: matplotlib和它语法几乎一样，开源轻量。如果为了简便，也有图形化的专门绘图工具。装全套太大才小用
<yunfan> lainme: 至少比较有联系 但是你用excel绘图是个什么心理呢  就好比我有个菜刀做菜很顺手 所以我为了用这把菜刀订钉子方便 给他加了个厚刀背
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我不知道怎么评价微软的OFFICE，怎么说，每个套件都凑合，但是每个套件都有专业工具吊打它
<yunfan> onlylove1: 是啊 我当初学html的时候就在琢磨 office干嘛不直接用html实现
<yunfan> 排版什么都不会变动
<yunfan> 我当时真的写文档是用frontpage的
<lainme> onlylove1: word还算好，至少易用性和外观都不错
<yunfan> word的排版我实在搞不懂 拖来拖去 还老因为你打几个字就变了
<onlylove1> lainme: 但是排版什么的，没word什么事吧
<yunfan> 搞得我抓狂
<lainme> yunfan: 但是要加功能最后就做的和latex一样复杂。如果想简洁，markdown已经占领世界了
<yunfan> lainme: 那不一样 你把普通的 常用的功能做好就行了 其他的交给复杂系统 你看一般的web编辑器 让你点点就能出来的功能就那一两排 如果你要专家模式 直接让你编辑html 这多好
<yunfan> lainme: 而且事实也证明了 这种web编辑器当年流行得很
<yunfan> lainme: markdown还是geek思维 只不过我们这些geek属性的人觉得好而已
<lainme> onlylove__: 最糟糕的是powerpoint，听报告的时候出现什么这个动画动不了，那个公式显示不出来，甚至整个文件都不出来的都是常见的事。唯一的好处就是制作容易
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 下载不了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474564 凡是指向 documentfoundation 的链接一律不能访问。 英文网站上一度能打开 pick a mirror 的列表，现在也不行了。 有人能给个 直接下载的链接吗。 zz: NetDreamer — 2015-12-28 15:07
<onlylove1> 为啥我想到AMD每次用PPT吊打对手，然后产品被对手吊打
<yunfan> lainme: 不过微软当初设计的时候 市面上可没有如今这些好用的替代 所以当初还是很人性的
<yunfan> 只不过后面不肯步子迈大点
<lainme> yunfan: 是的，制作很人性化，但版本间兼容性和稳定性上不去
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 我有个popupbox，里面的内容总是点不上 //div[@class='popupContent']//tbody//tr[2]这样的
<yunfan> lainme: 然而现在也有很多bit啊还人性化的制作了 呵呵
<yunfan> onlylove1: 也许是你路径有问你提
<yunfan> 也许是你路径有问题
<onlylove1> 鬼知道……
<onlylove1> 用firebug捉好几次了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你是不是用click的？
<onlylove1> 每次都是当时OK
<onlylove1> 然后第二次就no match了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 肯定click，问题是都no match elements了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那说明第二次可能改了什么 千万看仔细 我不是前一阵给你说过一个例子 我弄了半天的no match elements 原因是因为网站的前端把英文拼错了 ！！！
<yunfan> 把history拼成了 histroy
<onlylove1> ！！
<yunfan> onlylove1: 话说你不debug? 如果那个具体的element得不到 你就把他parent下面的tr都打印出来看看 这种顺序的东西很有可能会改变
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我可能知道为啥了，我貌似漏了一层iframe，这破东西，到处都是iframe，不知道什么时候就给你插上一层，简直了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 一个页面上少说十几个iframe
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我有时候真羡慕ranorex可以穿iframe直接操作
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • Ubuntu Kylin启动器和窗口标题栏问题求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474565 求将Ubuntu Kylin启动器添加一个鼠标滚轮控制其上下滚动的功能，从12版到现在15.10，用的时间越久越无法忽略这个问题，由于一直都是自动滚动，不是很好控制；窗口标题栏能否像Ubuntu那
<yunfan> onlylove1: 用frame可能是他页面用的框架的问题
<yunfan> onlylove1: 本来就可以穿frame啊 只不过要走一层 window.frames[0] 这样的
<onlylove1> yunfan: ranorex不用加，直接上
<onlylove1> yunfan: 管你在哪个frame，我找到这样的就点
<onlylove1> yunfan: 还是不对，我前面确实切换到这个iframe了……空欢喜
<onlylove1> yunfan: 两个id一样的iframe，一大一小，我前面switch的是大的那个
<darkduke> 用来用去 还是ubuntu好用
<darkduke> 没人
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小白求助。。ubuntu14.04无线不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474566 真的是什么都不懂的小白，查了几天了，看到这里的大神们都这么友善就想发个主题问一下，不想当伸手党的，真的是无奈了。。 是 win10 跟ubuntu 的双系统，windows下 无线一
<^k^>  ─> 直都是好的，但就是切换到 ubuntu 之后，只能上大概一分钟的网，然后无线还是显示连接 …
<yunfan> onlylove1: 哈哈 id一样这也是个大坑 浏览器都忍得下去
<onlylove1> yunfan: 问题是，firebug只显示第一层
<onlylove1> yunfan: 哦，firepath，所以第二层……我简直不想说什么了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我估计它在那一层大的里面找东西去了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 都是shit
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我试试firebug那个html里面的那个xpath好用不吧，虽然那一层//div套起来很那啥
<onlylove1> yunfan: 貌似iframe里面嵌套一个和自己id一样的iframe不违法，就像文件夹下面有个和父文件夹一样名字的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这种跨好多iframe的没试过
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那种直接复制html里面xpath路径的可以
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然而这样的话，页面结构一改，就完蛋
<biubiubiu> lainme: onlylove 牛牛下午好呀
<biubiubiu> nyfair好几天没来了
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你今天是不是想再惹点事，让lainme再踹你下
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: nyfair来的时候你没在而已
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 哦
<Morning-Light> out
<yunfan> onlylove1: 页面结构改了 那有什么办法
<yunfan> onlylove1: nyfair跟 laime有啥关系？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 结构改了，我跟着改代码呗，还能咋样
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 紧急求助：安装deepin+win7+ubuntu三系统的引导该如何修复？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474567 我有三个系统，deepin+win7+ubuntu三系统。 安装运行切换一直都没问题。今天想把久未使用的deepin卸载，使用了easyBDC工具，直接点击了“编写MBR”按钮，现在开机没有了
<^k^>  ─> 启动项，直接进入win7，请问该怎么恢复启动菜单（ubuntu+win7可选）？ 使用了easyBCD的【BC …
<onlylove1> yunfan: 她俩没啥关系，哦，都是linux用户
<onlylove1> yunfan: 她俩都用arch，如果你能确定nyfair性别的话，也许还能再多一点
<fuzi> 系统PE，有工具直接修复引导的。
<onlylove1_> fuzi: 你想多了，目测那个帖子是因为编辑bcd，然后只剩下win7了
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 那你刚才说biubiubiu那个
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 一开机就出现下面的提示，不知道是什么原因  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474568 [img]file:///home/shd/%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD/CAM01197.jpg[/img] [img]file:///home/shd/%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD/CAM01202.jpg[/img] zz: shamoshamo — 2015-12-28 17:08
<oO0^_^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239889/
<oO0^_^> 更新了一下系统   冒出了一系列的错误   求指示
<onlylove> oO0^_^: 先执行apt-get update然后再看看，如果还这样，就等下，ISP缓存的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 正常，我用debian apt-get update 也是一样的
<oO0^_^> onlylove:这个命令试过了   还是一个样子
<oO0^_^> 这个情况已经持续好几天了
<oO0^_^> 除了ISP缓存的原因外   有没有可能是我安装某个软件后   其依赖关系没弄对？
<oO0^_^> 前面的“无法下载”  问题不用管先   应该是软件源失效了    我主要关注后面的Ignoring 提示问题
<vickycq> oO0^_^: 最简单的办法：用手机开一个热点，电脑连接之，再apt-get
<vickycq> oO0^_^: Ignoring 提示问题可能因为你的 apt 还不支持带版本的推荐，也可能与 apt-get update 未正确执行有关
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 软件安装中命令看不懂，求解答。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474569 安装生物信息学软件ISQuest。前面的步骤是安装正确的。但是到了红色所示的那一步，我看不懂写的是什么，应该怎样编辑？本人Linux只是很浅显，只会按照贴出来的命令行操作。。。
<^k^>  ─> 红色所示的步骤应该怎样进行？求解答。 zz: zzduke — 2015-12-28 18:45
<sernix> i
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 软件安装中命令看不懂，求解答。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474569 安装生物信息学软件ISQuest。前面的步骤是安装正确的。但是到了红色所示的那一步，我看不懂写的是什么，应该怎样编辑？本人Linux只是很浅显，只会按照贴出来的命令行操作。。。
<^k^>  ─> 红色所示的步骤应该怎样进行？求解答。Read Me This file is the user manual for ISQuest_1.4.1... 1. Bu …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何安装IE或是IE内核的浏览器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474570 现在有个网页必须要用IE内核才能打得开 我查了下，有个东西叫‘ie4linux’ lwc-pc@lwcpc-Lenovo-Gaming:~/ies4linux-2.99.0.1$ ./ies4linux IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that
<^k^>  ─> you are using an old version. It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com). g …
<darkduke> 有人吗?
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  20:46
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 割一下电视盒
<Freebuilder> 客厅离路由远了电，电视盒卡巴斯基
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MaryJane> 诸君，ubuntu系统安装了memcached，telnet 11211正常，服务器apache，访问时提示系统不支持memcached，我是不是漏了什么步骤
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-29
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统运行eclipse或者浏览器时常变慢变卡甚至界面变灰怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474572 很少用其他软件 经常用这两个软件 发现用着用着，有时就会卡 新打开一个网页卡 有时甚至浏览网页也卡 eclipse更不用说，卡的更厉害 卡的厉害的时候界
<yurakucho> roylez: 贵司还招人么? Mac用得太不爽了
<yurakucho> http://bbs.tiexue.net/post2_9523942_1.html
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ 中国炒面导致印度强奸案频发？ – 铁血网
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助：关于默认安装的Python  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474575 新手想知道Ubuntu 14.04 LTS （64位）默认安装的Python是64位还是32位的？还希望高手指点下，通过pip-install安装的numpy又是64位还是32位？目前在编译opencv3.0 cuda7.5 python支持的时候，始终无法编译
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • dl.google.com源为何一直无法更新？如图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474576 01.jpg 这个源一直就没更新成功过，还有个： security.ubuntu.com的源也无法更新 谁知道是什么原因? 在软件管理器里已经切换为测速过后最快的中国本地源了 zz: fuxkak — 2015-12-29 12:35
<yunfan> roylez: XwinX 为什么不去那个频道
<XwinX> yunfan: 去哪个频道？
<yunfan> XwinX: heng
<XwinX> yunfan: 哪有这个频道
<yunfan> XwinX: linuxcn
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46690
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Yandex雇员窃取搜索引擎源代码，在黑市以4万美元出售
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 不能挂载分区是什么鬼？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474577 windows7和ubuntu优麒麟的双系统，Y460 windows7刚刚升级了windows10……显卡驱动不兼容，无法进入系统了……错误是：VIDEO TDR FAILURE （atikmpag.sys） --------------------------以上是背景---------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> 从此之后，只能进入ubuntu了。 可是怎么不能挂载磁盘分区了呢？？？ 不管点哪个分区， …
<roylez> yunfan: 哪个？
<yunfan> roylez: linuxcn
<roylez> yunfan: YIFY没了，很多新片B站也不能放了。。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 美丽新世界，操
<yunfan> roylez: 一阵风 过一阵就好了 不过a b站也够叼 我前几天在上面看到了超清的火星救援 这个盗版太明晃晃了
<roylez> yunfan: linux-cn里都是没见过的
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<ubrl> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
<yunfan> roylez: 没有中间那个 -
<roylez> yunfan: 没人
<^k^> tryit: 拜高管
<yurakucho> ggarlic: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Addison-Wesley-Professional-Computing-ebook/dp/B0184N7WWS/ref=mt_kindle?_encoding=UTF8&me=  这本书你(们)买了没有啊?
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Robot Check
<yunfan> https://gist.github.com/bishboria/8326b17bbd652f34566a  yurakucho  这里免费送各种10年前的
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Springer have made a bunch of books available for free, here are the direct links · GitHub
<yurakucho> yunfan: 10年前没有Go...
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我在乎的是思想性的书
<yurakucho> yunfan: - -!
<roylez> yurakucho: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av3446334/
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪ 【镇站之宝系列】B站被收藏最多的30个视频_生活_娱乐_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<roylez> yurakucho: 直接跳去13分钟看雷军唱歌
<yurakucho> roylez: 听过了, 晚上回家再打开这个链接
<yurakucho> roylez: 不想用Mac, 贵司招人么?
<roylez> yurakucho: 高管，贱司请不起啊
<yunfan> yurakucho: 不然就算有go的书 也跟不上版本啊
<yurakucho> yunfan: 还是可以的 这又不是rust和ruby
<yurakucho> yunfan: 我需要一个看pdf的设备 有推荐么?
<yunfan> 尚丙辉是广州一废品收购站老板，多年来他扶助了不少流浪者。他请流浪人员吃饭，每人派了100元红包。老人却生气：“以前都是五百五百地给,是不是名气大了,看不起我?”受助三年的黄老伯上月因找不到他要接济费,将他告上派出所。
<yunfan> yurakucho: 毛线 go版本变动好大 三年前的都不能看
<yunfan> yurakucho: 买kindle fire呗 还能有什么
<yurakucho> yunfan: 三年前还没1.0...
<yurakucho> yunfan: Nokia N1, 不过有点小
<yunfan> yurakucho: 最好是带数据网络 装个termux + hackerkeyboard 就圆满了
<yunfan> yurakucho: 买nokia好 将来还能卖古董赚钱
<ggarlic> yurakucho: 有盗版。。。
<yurakucho> ggarlic: 正在下pdf...
<yunfan> yurakucho:  你以前的fire呢
<yurakucho> yunfan: 没有过, 我只有Kindle Touch
<yunfan> yurakucho: 本来我是推荐ipad mini的 不过现在有termux的话 android平板更实用 你总不想看书一个pad 干活又要掏出别的工具来吧
<tryit> yurakucho, 老板好～
<tryit> roylez, 司令好～
<yurakucho> tryit: 乖
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34220.html "不识数"的播音员 : 电视里放映精彩激烈的乒乓球赛,引起了老奶奶的极大兴趣。 看完后她啧啧称赞:球打得好,球打得好！可惜偏偏找了个不识数的播音员！ 小孙孙听了不解地问:人家咋不识数? 老奶奶说:明明是两个人在打球,他偏说
<^k^>  ─> 是单打。明明是四个人在打球,他却硬说是双打。他少数了一半,这不是不识数是啥?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nWSIAlJCAADk2Qm9b58AALrFQIqxIUAAOTx753.jpg 这个名字够霸气了吧
<darkduke> 还有什么人
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 安装QQ失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474580 显示 bug: a verb named qqintl already exists. 如何解决？ zz: aukomn — 2015-12-29 18:42
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • staging: zcache: delete it 中有一段英文明白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474581 Quote: zcache is obsolete and not used anymore, Bob Liu has rewritten it and is submitting it for inclusion through the main -mm tree, as it should have been done in the first place... 前面的感觉容易理解,就是zcache已经
<^k^>  ─> 废弃,Bob Liu重写了他并提交到 main -mm tree(mm模块的代码树?), 但后面的"as it should have been done …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33451.html 修门铃 : 小林家的电铃坏了,他打电话请水电工人来修理。 可是他左等右等,就是不见工人来。 于是又打电话去质问,为什么没有人过来修理。 没想到工人生气的回答说:我去了好几趟了,按了好久门铃都没人来开门。
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • staging: zcache: delete it 中有一段英文不明白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474581 Quote: zcache is obsolete and not used anymore, Bob Liu has rewritten it and is submitting it for inclusion through the main -mm tree, as it should have been done in the first place... 前面的感觉容易理解,就是zcache已
<^k^>  ─> 经废弃,Bob Liu重写了他并提交到 main -mm tree(mm模块的代码树?), 但后面的"as it should have been d …
<yunfan> NM真是挫
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 百度搜索一个关于zram的关键词,为什么总是搜不到?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474584 首先百度搜索"debian zram" 得到一个摘要: Quote: 因此, 大部分情况下, 它能避免磁盘写操作, 这比 ZRAM 不知高明到哪去了 然后搜索这段摘要,百度出来一大堆,但打开都不是
<^k^>  ─> ,这是怎么了? 难道是百度的爬虫中了知乎的圈套? 到底是什么东西比zram高明很多?zswap? zz …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-30
<Guest10906> :-D
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 急！！！关于在工控机主板上安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474587 最近在一个工控机主板上安装ubuntu 但还没到语言选择界面就不动了 始终是背景效果 u盘安装和光驱安装都试过了 效果一样 这个板子内存小 才1g 不知道是这个问题不 zz: psv1988 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-12-30 10:00
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 中行怎么查剩余应还金额?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 08年高考零分作文篇 : 这是歌颂春天的美好意境。
<onlylove1_> 一年又过去了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 壕
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 我的民生卡连账单都收不到我都在用...
<yurakucho> MangHuo: ...
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 太希望有张一卡走天下的了
<yunfan> yurakucho: 随便哪张信用卡不都行？
<yurakucho> yunfan: 现在中信i白金主刷, 中行EMV白金刷外币, 招商的反而冷冻了... cc MangHuo
<onlylove1> 果然白金卡吃香啊，就算伪的也刷
<yurakucho> 人丑家穷好面子还喜欢薅羊毛
<onlylove1_> 当当对自己的分析简直了
<onlylove1_> odaiba: 风俗店壕你又换风俗店了
<odaiba> yunfan: 刮了好
<onlylove1__> odaiba: 别总是岛国转悠，下次换个腐国的什么的
<odaiba> onlylove1__: 腐国也是岛, 下一站去半岛吧那就
<onlylove1> odaiba: 斯堪的纳维亚半岛？
<odaiba> onlylove1: 山东半岛
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  13:43
<odaiba> onlylove1: 流水的办公室, 不变的渣网络
<onlylove1> odaiba: 没准过几天可能还要搬，听说现在的地方要租出去，这公司给人感觉药丸
<onlylove1> odaiba: 不过你看那个jade开头的，他比我还能折腾，总是一进一出的
<yunfan> odaiba: 那发型本来像正恩的
<yunfan> odaiba: 你是不是有什么脚本自动换nick
<odaiba> yunfan: 咩
<yunfan> onlylove1: 嘿嘿 早作打算
<onlylove1> 我先从别机器上拆内存去，这firefox什么不干就200M内存实在吃不消
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我前几天去新华保险，然后……没然后了，一个sa的职位，除了要sa的技能，还要会dba
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这都是说说的 最后他挑来挑去还是要屈服的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然后之前习惯了ha-proxy+tomcat+mysql，这货的面试题，直接F5+websphere+oracle，整个一不缺钱的主
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  14:11
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不过也是，保险公司嘛，怎么会缺钱
<yunfan> onlylove1: 哈哈 你这技能是省钱公司的 换家就是了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这个组合 哪个都是费钱的 额
<crazyhorse> hey everyone, can anyone recommend a fast DNS server in mainland China?  my china telecom one is very very slow
<onlylove1> yunfan: 别的机器上找了条DDRII667的1G条子，不想说啥了，我先关机加内存
<onlylove1> 大陆的DNS都不快，别做梦了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 怎么用命令行或者shell脚本批量把字幕名匹配为视频名？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474588 例如 视频名字满足 *EP xx*.mkv的通配符， 字幕满足 *EP xx*.srt， （xx是数字），但是视频和字幕的*部分是不一样的，怎么把同一集的字幕名改成跟对应视频同名啊
<crazyhorse> onlylove1:  dou bu kuai :(
<alvin_rxg> crazyhorse: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *,Cyt?iU*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<odaiba> crazyhorse: 1.2.4.8
<Warnings> odaiba: 这个慢的要死.
<odaiba> Warnings: 原来是你
<odaiba> Warnings: 我用着还好
<Warnings> odaiba: 口亨
<odaiba> Warnings: 因为我司的dns烂到解析不出来...
<Warnings> odaiba: 你乱换名字你老妈知道吗?!
<odaiba> Warnings: 你呢...
<lifeand> .
<Warnings> odaiba: 我老妈当然不知道.
<Warnings> odaiba: 用电信的dns, 至少ping是2ms
<Warnings> odaiba: 你这个dns, ping 就30ms了
<Warnings> odaiba: 还不能保证线路优化.
<Warnings> odaiba: 钱怎么样了?
<Warnings> odaiba: 那孩子面过了没啊?
<odaiba> Warnings: 母鸡啊
<Warnings> odaiba: ... ..
<yunfan> 1667居然还有1G的？
<yunfan> 我终于知道旧电脑回收去了哪里了
<Warnings> odaiba: 没钱花了啊. 大过年的
<odaiba> Warnings: 我有啊 :D
<Warnings> odaiba: 分一半给我
 * odaiba 今天发工资了好开心, 但是TMD税太高了
<Warnings> odaiba: 分一半啊
<Warnings> odaiba: 分我一半, 我帮你介绍男朋友.
<odaiba> Warnings: 去死
<Warnings> odaiba: 我还给 imtxc 介绍了一个呢.
<Warnings> MangHuo: 是吧?  ^^
<MangHuo> 啥？
<Warnings> MangHuo: 你 highlight了imtxc了?
<MangHuo> Warnings: 对啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: 赞.
<Warnings> MangHuo: 卖人生意不好做啊, 以后我要当皮条客了啊.
<MangHuo> odaiba: 你又改名字..
<Warnings> MangHuo: 来, 我们一起声讨 odaiba 这个丧心病狂的改名狂魔
<odaiba> MangHuo: 一切都是虚幻
<Warnings> 今天帽帽没啥人来啊
 * odaiba 谁知道国航App退票几天到账...
<Warnings> odaiba: 我
<Warnings> odaiba: 不知道
<odaiba> Warnings: 我司一大半都不在...
<Warnings> odaiba: 我跟你讲, 我遇到比yf更漂亮的妹子了.
<Warnings> odaiba: 就在平安.
<Warnings> odaiba: 开心.
<MangHuo> ....
<odaiba> ....
<Warnings> MangHuo: 你知道的.
<MangHuo> 马马虎虎啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: 呸!
<Warnings> MangHuo: 如果人家愿意嫁给我, 立刻娶
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我把内存还回去了，主板上一共两根槽，不吐槽这渣了
<MangHuo> Warnings: 咋？ 不服？ 电梯里面遇到我都不看
<Warnings> MangHuo: 呸.
<MangHuo> onlylove1: ... 啥机器啊，配置这么低
<onlylove1> MangHuo: dell N年前的渣机器，2根槽，一根条1G，连个2G的条都找不到
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 好吧...
<Warnings> onlylove1: 台机啊?
<Warnings> odaiba: 对了, 你还没请我吃饭呢啊. cc MangHuo 还有你.
 * Warnings 没钱了, 伐开心啊. 开启讨债模式. 
<Warnings> MangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/SE-MZ101B-Helping-Magnifying-Glass/dp/B000RB38X8/ref=pd_sim_263_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41%2B4TBmEqVL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR118%2C160_&refRID=0VYZCX3CJPCTP2KJ18JT
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ Robot Check
<MangHuo> 有啥用
<MangHuo> Warnings: 对对对，还债
<MangHuo> Warnings: 年关难过啊
<roylez> MangHuo: 搞毛
<MangHuo> roylez: 啊？
<onlylove1_> Warnings: 台机
<Warnings> MangHuo: 多少钱来的?
<Warnings> MangHuo: 摄像头?
<Warnings> MangHuo: 我打给你
<MangHuo> Warnings: 忘了，一万多啊不
<Warnings> MangHuo: 那你这辈子别想着要回去了
<Warnings> MangHuo: 我命都不值1w
<MangHuo> Warnings: 你看发票上是多少啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: 太多张, 不好找
<Warnings> MangHuo: 你看看你jd记录啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: 当然是电子版好找了啊
<MangHuo> Warnings: 订单总金额：144.80元
<Warnings> roylez: 扎西, 你是2k的还是1k的啊?  cc odaiba
<Warnings> MangHuo: 这么贵的啊?
<MangHuo> Warnings: 对的
<ssid> 说什么呢
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你们的硬件简直就是回收来的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 还不如去网吧
<crazyhorse18> odaiba: xiexie ni, buhaoyisi... zai zhege diannao wo meiyou soguo
<alvin_rxg> crazyhorse18: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *S`6\.*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Warnings> 约翰史密斯先生
<odaiba> crazyhorse18: then English please...
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你这是在歧视网吧么，我在别的工位是有8G内存的机器的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然而那机器是别的项目组的资产
<Warnings> crazyhorse18: qing shuo ying yu.
<alvin_rxg> Warnings: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *A?Y<<pr*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Warnings> odaiba: 我支持你.
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我说还不如去网吧 只不过是说网吧工位便宜而已
<Warnings> MangHuo: 麻婆豆腐盖饭啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: 哪儿有的吃?
<MangHuo> Warnings: 你发现过？
<Warnings> MangHuo: 没有诶
<roylez> Warnings: 啥？
<Warnings> roylez: 忘了...
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  14:59
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 换个有网的工作 ~~~
<onlylove1__> MangHuo: 你意思是我现在没网么！
<MangHuo> onlylove1__: 有区别/
<MangHuo> ?
<onlylove1__> MangHuo: 有！
<black> cons
<black> 有人吗?
<ubrl> black:点点点.  15:06
<black> 在emacs 上刚开始用IRC.....
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<jiero> 壕猫
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/879263/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 限尺码:Wrangle Men's Retro Slim Fit Straight Leg Jean 牛仔裤 $15.86起_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> MangHuo: Slim Fit 大法好.
<MangHuo> 不要
<^k^> iMadper: 拜地產壕
<iMadper> iMadper: 拜-
<^k^> iMadper: ok 目标被加入白名单.
<odaiba> 我掉了?
<Warnings> odaiba: 恩.
<Warnings> odaiba: 掉了.
<odaiba> ...
<jiero> jiero: 拜-
<^k^> jiero: ok 目标被加入白名单.
<jiero> ...
<jiero> Warnings,  http://guangdiu.com/
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ 逛丢 | 实时同步全网折扣
<Warnings> MangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/738811
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ TOPSHOP JONI 高腰版 修身牛仔裤 PETITES 娇小版 269元，另可凑单用券_尚品网优惠_什么值得买
<MangHuo> Warnings: 我不需要裤子了啊
<MangHuo> Warnings: 再便宜也不买啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: lol
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7335.html 应征 : 某一天小王去某家公司应征,老板问了些问题。 老板:请问你有什么不会做的? 小王:在这世界上我只有两件事不会做！ 老板: 喔！真的吗?是哪两件事不会做呢?说来听听。 小王自信满满且意气风发的说:我"这个"也不会,我"那
<^k^>  ─> 个"也不会。 老板:??
<diaw> hoho
<diaw> 谁装win10了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 怎么用命令行或者shell脚本批量把字幕名匹配为视频名(名字均不大规则）？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474588 例如 视频名字满足 *EP xx*.mkv的通配符， 字幕满足 *EP xx*.srt， （xx是数字），但是视频和字幕的*部分是不一样的，怎么把同一集的字幕名改
<t2318g> all-l26: hi
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 不明白什么意思 done if [ $# -ne 1 ]; then echo “Usage is $0 basepath”; exit fi path=$1 declare -A statarray; while read line; do ftype=`file -b "$line" | cut -d, -f1` let statarray["$ftype"]++; done < <(find $path -type f -print) echo ============ File types and counts ============= for ftype in "${!statarray[@]}"; do echo $ftype : ${statar
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 妹的，好郁闷
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 从windows 10里把字体拷贝后，大部分字体都显示链接断开怎么处理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474590 因为很多中文字体在ubuntu里没有，文档的字体显示惨不忍睹。在网上搜了方法后本来打算将windows里的字体都安装下的，然后发现问题了。 从window
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mmyIHIjBAAJUj3IiBVsAALq4AFjgEAAAlSn350.jpg 看看00后,伤不起啊
<knownbad> 测试。
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  04:45
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-31
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Debian 開山始祖 Ian Murdock 逝世  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474599 默 哀 1. http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/ In Memoriam: Ian Murdock 2. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... urdock-RIP Debian Founder Ian Murdock Passes Away 3. <a
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 今日客满 : 一位打扮得很入时的小伙子来到一家高级饭店,一进门就递给招待员一个先令。招待员不解地用手掂着这个先令,讪笑着说:"怎么,你是要用这钱订酒席吗?"小伙子忙解释说:"不,不,呆会儿我陪一位姑娘来,请你大声对我们说:'今日客满,请到别处就行了,谢谢啦！
<^k^>  ─> " 
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  10:33
<onlylove1_> happyaron: 小DD，Ian是多想不开啊
<onlylove1_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46719
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Debian创始人Ian Murdock死亡，终年42岁
<maoboo> Debian的创始人Ian Murdock真的自杀了
<iIlL10Oo> test
<ubrl> iIlL10Oo:点点点.  11:14
<onlylove1> 我在想要不要拜kk爸
<iIlL10Oo> 测试
<ubrl> iIlL10Oo:点点点.  11:22
<iIlL10Oo> hello
<ubrl> iIlL10Oo:点点点. 11:22 新年快乐 : 37.53天 
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: K爸，能不能等还一个月的时候再开这功能
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove1 7天可以忽略
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: 考虑到这个……受到又要过年的打击，给发点福利吧
<Warnings> onlylove1: 过年好啊.
<onlylove1> Warnings: 好你妹啊，过年得回家，回家要面对催婚
<Warnings> onlylove1: 那就找个妹子呗
<onlylove1> Warnings: 去哪找，天上人间么
<Warnings> onlylove1: 结婚就算了, 不过可以订个婚期来堵住家人的嘴啊
<Warnings> onlylove1: 妹子遍地是啊
<onlylove1> Warnings: 孩他妈遍地是我相信
<Warnings> onlylove1: 又不是什么稀有品种只有天上人间有
<Warnings> onlylove1: 贵司没有测试妹子?
<Warnings> onlylove1: 没有行政/hr妹子?
<Warnings> onlylove1: 没结婚的都可以下手啊
<onlylove1> Warnings: 我TM就是做测试的，我周围一群孩他妈
<Warnings> onlylove1: 那你还不换工作
<Warnings> onlylove1: 等啥呢
<Warnings> onlylove1: 豆瓣找也行啊, 知乎找野心噶
<Warnings> 也行啊
<onlylove1> Warnings: 现在换工作，想啥呢，一个个都在裁员
<Warnings> onlylove1: 你看 adam大大, 就是在各个公司都裁员的时候逆境换工作, 升值加薪
<onlylove1> Warnings: 我不能和人比啊
<Warnings> onlylove1: 每年各种学校毕业的单身妹子多了去了, 随便就能找到啊.
<onlylove1> Warnings: 我点错技能了啊，我点的sa啊
<onlylove1> Warnings: 别闹，你还小
<Warnings> onlylove1: 你又黑sa.
<onlylove1> Warnings: 我对小太多的妹子没兴趣
<onlylove1> Warnings: 我不黑，sa的生存空间确实越来越小了
<Warnings> onlylove1: 研究生毕业也都26了啊
<onlylove1> Warnings: 那也小
<Warnings> onlylove1: 你多大了啊?
<onlylove1> Warnings: 你要考虑我TM都30了
<onlylove1> Warnings: 你和小DD在我看来就是孩子
<iIlL10Oo> [IRC红包]
<Warnings> onlylove1: 30找个26的可以啊
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: ……
<Warnings> onlylove1: 妹子30一般结婚的就多了. 毕竟要在烂掉之前把自己卖出去
<iIlL10Oo> [比特币红包]
<onlylove1> Warnings: 你TM要考虑马上要过年了！
<onlylove1> Warnings: 要不我闲的无聊找K爸要福利
<Warnings> onlylove1: 还有一个多月呢!
<Warnings> onlylove1: 一个月还不够勾搭上一个妹子的?
<iIlL10Oo> [妹子纸包]
<Warnings> onlylove1: 就算不喜欢, 也可以过了年再分啊. 先把年关过了.
 * Warnings 微波炉热饭去
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • thinkpad t420 安装 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 版本，今天从晚上7点起已经卡死5次以上了，求大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474602 首先说下状况，之前电脑系统是深度技术的ghost win7，各种给我自动装软件，设置开机启动，开机慢如蜗牛，一怒之下决定不再用 wi
<onlylove1> 闲着没事找什么深度的ghost7，不是自己作死么，深度早不玩ghost win了
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: 为啥比特币什么的是红包，到了妹子，就是纸包了
<tryit> Warnings, adam 大大现在在哪来着？
<Warnings> tryit: dell
<Warnings> onlylove1: 因为有纸, 然后闭上眼, 就等于有妹子了.
<tryit> Warnings, 高达上
<Warnings> tryit: 是哇
<onlylove1> Warnings: adam在傻多戴？
<Warnings> onlylove1: dell控股的.
<Warnings> onlylove1: adam公司是质能方程家的子公司.
<Warnings> onlylove1: 质能方程又被dell收购了.
<Warnings> onlylove1: 说adam是dell的也算合适吧?
<onlylove1> 戴尔果然人傻钱多
<Warnings> onlylove1: dell确实舍得花钱.
<tryit> Warnings, adam 现在是做 kernel dev 吗？
<Warnings> tryit: 不是那个kernel.
<Warnings> tryit: Distributed data warehouse kernel dev.
<Warnings> tryit: 做分布式数据仓库的"核心"的.
<Warnings> tryit: 已经跟linux kernel无关了.
<tryit> Warnings, 高大上
<Warnings> tryit: 等他下午上线一起膜拜一下吧
<tryit> Warnings, 恩恩
<odaiba> 我组今天就来了我一个, 孤独啊
<onlylove1> odaiba: 听说你在傻多戴上班
<onlylove1> odaiba: 大象和高管待会要组团拜你呢
<onlylove1> Warnings: 起来干活 当当来了 cc tryit
<Warnings> odaiba: 当老板威武.
<Warnings> tryit: 改你了
<Warnings> tryit: 该你了
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46724
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 在PS4上运行Linux
<Chaos`Eternal> helo mortals
<Warnings> Chaos`Eternal: 早.
<Chaos`Eternal> Warnings, ?
<Chaos`Eternal> 改这么个名字谁知道是谁啊
<Warnings> Chaos`Eternal: 不知道也没关系啊...
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯
<tryit> odaiba, 当老板威武.
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46721
<Chaos`Eternal> 反正我们当年流行的一句话
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Ian Murdock案件的警方说法
<Chaos`Eternal> 在internet上谁知道你是一条狗
<onlylove1> Chaos`Eternal: 啥？
<odaiba> Chaos`Eternal: 然而你也没看出来我是谁
<Warnings> Chaos`Eternal: 现在改了. 在internet上都知道x是一条狗
<odaiba> onlylove1: 未收购完成的子公司的子公司
<Chaos`Eternal> adam lee
<Chaos`Eternal> odaiba, 听说你们组的人都休假了啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 我交了个补丁也没人帮我测
<Warnings> odaiba: 贵司软件开源?
<onlylove1> Chaos`Eternal: 想那么多，你自己测的好的就OK了
<odaiba> Warnings: 是的
<odaiba> Chaos`Eternal: 毕竟不能要求大家都像我这么敬业
<Chaos`Eternal> 我自己没环境测啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 要不 odaiba 你帮我编译一个版本出来我测测？
<odaiba> Chaos`Eternal: 我在写(做)外围, 找我不顶啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 算了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 专家本色 : 修理工应召去医生家修理电视机,发现他那架电视机用了十年,已经破旧不堪了,医生用幽默的口吻说:"你开个处方吧。"修理工对着电视机默默看了一阵,然后回答:"我看只能写验尸报告去。"
<odaiba> RainFlying: r帅
<RainFlying> odaiba 大神你好
<RainFlying> Ian 挂了啊
<odaiba> RainFlying: 是啊... sigh
<onlylove1> RainFlying: 重点是，警察还有不一样的说法
<MangHuo> odaiba: 求教个问题，我这里有个 12864 的 lcd 屏幕，我怎么知道它是啥芯片的主控呢..
<odaiba> MangHuo: 为什么要关心这个..........
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 12864是啥？
<Warnings> onlylove1: 128 X 64
<onlylove1> odaiba: 你不用关心那个，我估计他要配驱动
<MangHuo> odaiba: 不然没法查这些针脚定义啊
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 拆开看
<odaiba> 太gaoji了我不懂
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你都能看针脚了，为啥看不到主控咧？有说明书否，有示例代码否
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 当然没有
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 那就用表自己量
<Warnings> onlylove1: 量不出来吧?
<Warnings> onlylove1: 你量cpu针脚也不可能量出针脚定义啊.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • UBUNTU ---  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474605 FIREFOX https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/ KERNEL http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ zz: LIUYANFANGLYF — 2015-12-31 14:13
<onlylove1> Warnings: 其实我想知道 MangHuo 手里的东西是长啥样，有没有232或者485
<Warnings> onlylove1: 那你问他...
<Warnings> onlylove1: 不过表是量不出来的就是了.
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 拍张图看下，正反面
<MangHuo> onlylove1: https://www.pjrc.com/tech/8051/board5/lcd_128x64.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 051 Development System Circuit Board
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 就这个屏
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我想在 rpi 或者 stm32f0 上面驱起来
<onlylove1> 8051，应该是走i2c或者232？
<onlylove1> 单片机忘得差不多了
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 有可能是 8501 吧，不懂唉
<RainFlying> 据说有个女警察把他内裤扒了？
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 如果是这个，下面有定义啊
<iIlL10Oo> 女警爽了
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 1是vss 2是vdd 17 reset 20是gnd
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 好吧
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我没玩过单片机
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 找代码去
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 有现成的C代码……
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 难道你要看51汇编
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我就想在上面打印几个字
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 那就更简单了……
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 比如？
<odaiba> MangHuo: 这么用功啊
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 初始化好通信，然后创建一个buffer发送数据就好了……我说的貌似有点简单
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 你这个和没说一样嘛
<MangHuo> odaiba: 没有啊，我就是想玩玩
<MangHuo> 但是现在不知道里面的控制器是啥
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你……
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 示例代码已经够简单了吧
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我找到一个好像是啥 7920 的
<MangHuo> onlylove1: http://www.mmtelec.com/download/CA12864k-Datasheet-128x64-Dots-Graphic-LCD-Module.pdf
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<onlylove1> MangHuo: Accessing The LCD (lcd_driver.c)
<onlylove1> MangHuo: Off-Screen Buffer Operations (lcd_buffer.c)
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 有这俩文件，你还想从头开始？
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 所以你还是不知道这到底是不是这个板
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 毕竟你要用headfile
<onlylove1> MangHuo: https://www.pjrc.com/teensy/td_libs_GLCD.html
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ GLCD (ks0108) Graphic LCD Arduino Library, on Teensyduino
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 比方这边是ks0108
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 实在不确定你就拆吧
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 2015最後一天留念  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474609 zz: ubuntu701 — 2015-12-31 15:05
<onlylove1> iIlL10Oo: 我刚才去了下oschina，oschina现在流行PS？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 头像被PS了？
<Warnings> iIlL10Oo: 只是头像这么简单?
<iIlL10Oo> Warnings, 只看到一张图片
<Warnings> iIlL10Oo: .
<lainme> 现在的办公室换气不行啊，感觉快闷死了
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 2015最後留戀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474610 zz: ubuntu701 — 2015-12-31 15:40
<Warnings> MangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0204379/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Debian 社区发表悼念声明 缅怀创始人 Ian Murdock 伊恩·默多克 - 买个便宜货
<odaiba> Warnings: 这网站...
<Warnings> odaiba: 风格不太相符是吧?
<odaiba> Warnings: 是啊
<onlylove1> Warnings: 看下后台服务器没准是debian cc odaiba
<onlylove1> Warnings: 此前，买个便宜货mgpyh.com部分服务器使用了Debian系统，对于这一悲痛事件，我们应当转发
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 15:58 新年快乐 : 37.33天 
<^k^> 新  Full Circle开源杂志 • 中文翻译好像没人做了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474611 我看英文的都100多期了，中文还停留在54.。。 zz: blambin — 2015-12-31 16:03
<onlylove1> 还有人记得那杂志啊……
<onlylove1> 记得貌似是因为排版问题，有时候中英文文章对不起来
<darkduke> 有人嗎
<lsfzdth> ...
<lsfzdth> 这里空空如也
<darkduke> 哦
<Warnings> .
<jusss> roylez: ruby的符号是个什么东东?
<jusss> symbol
<onlylove1> jusss: 你有开始ruby了？
<jusss> onlylove1: 没有，lisp里面的符号类型，怎么看怎么迷惑，ruby从lisp里面学了symbol这个东东，我看看ruby里的symbol到底是啥
<jusss> 这种概念性的东西真难理解
<darkduke> 學好freebasic 再說吧,你們
<Chaos`Eternal> ruby就是一个不用s-exp的lisp
<jusss> 看了r5rs里面的定义，还是很迷惑，symbol不是列表，不是常数，什么是symbol呢？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: s-exp的s是指symbol吗？
<jusss> 比如 'a,  'a是一个list, 然后 'a求值之后的返回值a是一个symbol
<iIlL10Oo> ruby的 symbol 就是string, 不可修改的
<jusss> '(+ 1 1)是一个list, 但 '(+ 1 1) 求值之后的返回值还是个list 而不是symbol
<jusss> so symbol是什么?
<iIlL10Oo> symbol是常量
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: no, 常数不是symbol
<iIlL10Oo> symbol就是一块不可修改的内存
<jusss> #t不是symbol, neither "abc" or 123
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 那这么看来ruby的symbol和lisp的还是不一样
<iIlL10Oo> 只看运行结果就行
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 就比如repl, 把输入的读做字符串比如 "(+ 1 1)"怎么求值呢
<jusss> 通过符号化变成( '+ '1 '1) 然后接着怎么求值呢？
<iIlL10Oo> 转成 string , eval( "(+ 1 1)" )
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你知道lisp的符号是什么吗？
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 如果没有eval()这个函数呢？或者怎么写这个eval()
<jusss> 把"(+ 1 1)"变成 (+ 1 1)
<yunfan> jusss: zai ean sha
<yunfan> zai wan sha
<roylez> jusss: :a, :b, :c，大概就是个引用，你知道是有这么几个东西，在内存里直接用一个整数代号代替，就好像C里面 # define A 1 这种
<jusss> yunfan: scheme
<yunfan> juss 哪本书
<yunfan> roylez 卧槽 你这么一解释 我瞬间就明白了 攒一个
<jusss> yunfan: 没有具体那本书，是r5rs http://www.schemers.org/Documents/Standards/R5RS/HTML/r5rs-Z-H-9.html#%_sec_6.3.3
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  Revised^5 Report on the Algorithmic Language Scheme
<jusss> roylez: 我想了下scheme的symbol, 然后感觉 a是symbol c是symbol 但"a"不是symbol
<jusss> roylez: 字串常数 列表(1 2 3) 都不是symbol, identifiers的名字是symbol,但identifiers绑定的值不是symbol
<yunfan> jusss "a" 当然不是symbol 但是这个symbol运行时是否会替换我存疑
<jusss> 比如函数func的参数是个symbol, 根据大多数语言的自动求值的性质，参数在传递给函数之前就会被求值，所以(func a)是错的，因为会对a求值传给func，而a的值又不一定是symbol,所以应该是(func 'a)
<jusss> 'a会求值返回a这个symbol
<roylez> jusss: symbol就是identifier
<jusss> 有个东西叫应用序求值还是什么的，好像就是说参数在传递给函数前就已自动求值
<roylez> jusss: 把 symbol 当字符串用可以，但是不经济
<jusss> roylez: 但identifier可以做变量名存储值也可以做symbol,但是symbol就不能做变量名了吧
<jusss> 这些概念太模糊了
<yunfan> roylez symbol可以在运行时获取他的字符串值么
<roylez> jusss: 用用就熟了
<roylez> yunfan: :a.to_s
<jusss> (eval (list '+ '1 '1)) => 2
<roylez> yunfan: "abc".to_sym
<yunfan> roylez 运行时呢 不是编译阶段
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm如何静默安装虚拟机啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474612 我要在一个没有图形桌面的系统使用kvm安装虚拟机要怎么做呢？ 目前以做到的有： 1.kvm qemu 等已安装成功 2.虚拟磁盘创建成功 Code: sudo qemu-img create -f qcow2 /var/lib/libvirt/images/test1.qcow2 10G 3.系
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道，我读书少
<yunfan> roylez 那哪成 赵老爷不满意啊
<roylez> yunfan: 赵王爷哪里管我这种蝼蚁
<yunfan> roylez: 本来是不管的 但如今你到了洋人的地盘 一举一动 事关赵老爷的脸面 这脸面大事当然得换
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14931.html 不服的给我站起来 : 想当年,我拳打南山敬老院,脚踢北海幼儿园,一米以下全部放倒,我在太平间里一跺脚,"不服的给我站起来！ "没有一个敢喘气的。
<roylez> http://jandan.net/2015/11/11/poop-spicy-pain.html
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪  吃了辣椒屁屁烧，连吃三周辣椒可解 - 重口味 - 煎蛋
<abc_> ...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 软件中心出现如下错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474613 org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.200'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages zz: leinianbin — 2015-12-31 20:36
<jusss> roylez: 你那边的老外现在很热闹吧？
<jusss> 马上就2016了
<HeHeMac> asd
<HeHeMac> test
<ubrl> HeHeMac:点点点. 21:10 新年快乐 : 37.12天 
<HeHeMac> ubrl: 新年快乐。
<ubrl> HeHeMac, 新年快乐在你身上，不明身份的人。 21:10 新年快乐 : 37.12天 
<HeHeMac> ubrl: 新年快乐。
<ubrl> HeHeMac,
<HeHeMac> ubrl: 新年快乐。
<ubrl> HeHeMac, 21:15 新年快乐 : 37.11天 
<HeHeMac> ubrl: 你是傻子。
<ubrl> HeHeMac, .. 休息一下 .. 21:15 新年快乐 : 37.11天 
<HeHeMac> ubrl: 你是傻子吗？
<ubrl> HeHeMac, 21:16 新年快乐 : 37.11天 
<HeHeMac> ==
<Freebuilder> 没人说话？
<Freebuilder> 都看电视了？
<Freebuilder> 还是都研究姿势去了？
<jiero> 要睡着了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WlJWG3OIMNZcAALJJM2GPeYAAMZCwCLMqwAAsk8051.png 这个女孩是谁?叫什么?有知道的吗
<sevenbit> who
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-01
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没看电视 :     妈 :"小新,你又开电视了。"     小新:"我又不是要看电视。"     妈 :"那你在做什么?"     小新:"我在核对报纸上的电视节目表有没有印错。"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu下安裝win8的問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474615 dell筆記本，預裝的win8，各種開機死，於是格了裝ubuntu，但是UG-NX裝不上，只能再加裝win8，結果提示我 Quote: Windows 無法安裝到這個硬盤。選中的磁盤採用 GPT 分區形式。 本人在電腦系統層面是個新
<majormeng1989> happy new year
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器好像是中了木马，CPU占用很高  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474616 一个随机字符名字的进程CPU占用很高，杀了之后马上又产生另外一个。 文件新建在 /usr/bin中，把文件夹设为只读之后，又新建到 /bin, 再设只读，然后是 /boot, /tmp中。 无奈先
<^k^>  ─> renice了。 进程的strace log 在 https://gist.github.com/leetom/0f6a79badd772de5702a 文件在 https://www.dropbo …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • hello 2016! 新年新起点，与ubuntu同行！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474617 作为ubuntu老用户，感谢ubuntu这些年来在我工作和学习上的陪伴，我也见证了从2007年以来ubuntu的成长。前进的道路从来都不是一帆风顺，2016伊始，希望能用好手中的系统和工具，更好
<^k^>  ─> 的为工作和生活服务。 新年好，2016，我来了！ zz: cstn — 2016-01-01 11:34
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何让出差员工访问内网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474618 公司的某些系统只能在本地局域网使用，请问，可以通过何种手段实现，本公司的任何职工在出差时， 成功访问本公司的局域网？ 请给点线索，我想自己搭建有关服务。 zz: pengsir — 2016-01-
<^k^>  ─> 01 11:38
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu怎么连接windows服务器上搭建的vpn  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474619 公司的windows服务器里搭建了vpn 用win自带路由和远程访问服务搭建的 用win系统可以连接 但我用ubuntu却连不上 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2016-01-01 11:57
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！Ubuntu安装不认我的硬盘。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474620 IMG20151231184827.jpg本人笔记本电脑上已装win10，已经确认系统是传统+MBR的，双硬盘，ssd+机械，win10装在ssd上。然而我在通过硬盘安装ubuntu的时候，并没有安装类型选择这一步，而是直接跳
<^k^>  ─> 到了分区界面，但是这个界面是空白的，我点击左下的+，会自动退出安装程序。 但是在 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pa6IYC44AADGkFfN0IsAALrMwMlX7gAAMao519.jpg 别怕,有我在!
<slacko217661> 冒给泡！
<slacko217661> freeflying, 在？
<tenzu> 我就是来看看今天有谁在
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸千岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，打包送外卖过来呗
<tenzu> roylez: 想吃啥？
<roylez> tenzu: 黄焖牛肉，锅塌里脊，北京烤鸭
<tenzu> roylez: 昨天晚上吃了不正宗的烤鸭，其他两个好久没吃过了
<roylez> tenzu: 其他俩叫兽已经看不上了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 空中小姐 :      一个空中小姐在空中服务时,突然一只鹦鹉叫到:"傻B,来杯咖啡。"空中小姐行思一个鹦鹉拉倒得了来杯就来杯吧！    旁边有个男人想,鹦鹉都能叫动,我也能叫动。所以他也叫:"傻B,来杯咖啡。"这下空中小姐生气了。把他（它）俩扔了出去。   
<^k^>  ─>  鹦鹉在空中时队男子说:"这下你傻B了吧?我会飞你会飞吗?"  
<SAVVIS> WELCOME TO SAVVIS OR CENTURYLINK PROJECT OF UNITED NATIONS ... . : CUSTOMER AND EMPLOYEE IS WELCOME TO JOIN HERE ... . HTTP://SAVVIS.COM ... .
<ubrl> SAVVIS: ⇪ Colocation, Managed Hosting, Enterprise Cloud & IT Solutions | CenturyLink
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点. 18:06 新年快乐 : 36.25天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不是自己的裤子 : 老师:"如果你的裤子的一个口袋里有二十马克,而另一个口袋里有五十马克,这说明什么?"学生:"这说明我穿的不是自己的裤子。"
<roylez> m
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4866.html 雷雨时 : 老师:"你们注意了没有?闪电老是在雷声之前。"学生:"这是再简单不过的事了。人们的眼睛不都是长在耳朵的前面吗?"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 新装系统后，所有USB3.0接口可以使用，但2.0接口都无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474623 主板：技嘉970D3SP CPU：fx8300 windows下全都OK，在Ubuntu 15.10和15.03都是一样所有USB3.0接口可以使用，但2.0接口都无法使用 zz: ouxisong — 2016-01-01 20:55
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10下硬盘安装Ubuntu后C盘图标显示异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474624 我在win10下安装Ubuntu，使用EasyBCD引导，把Ubuntu的iso文件和解压后的文件都放在了C盘，安装完了之后，C盘图标一直显示为Install Ubuntu(C：)，试了很多办法都恢复不过来，有没有哪位
<^k^>  ─> 大神知道这是怎么回事，怎么才能恢复正常啊？ zz: Ubuntu-Linux_1 — 2016-01-01 22:16
<FrankChen> Hello
<ubrl> FrankChen:点点点. 22:53 新年快乐 : 36.05天 
<FrankChen> 新年快樂
<jlee> 新年快乐！
<luxiaoyo1> Xiaoyou
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-02
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Kodi好好用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474625 Kodi好好用，配合各种插件，功能十分强大！ zz: aukomn — 2016-01-02 8:45
<XTpeeps> test
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点. 09:24 新年快乐 : 35.61天 
<XTpeeps> hi
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点. 09:24 新年快乐 : 35.61天 
<XTpeeps> ..
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 千奇百怪的分区表错误 - 光盘安装只能看到整个硬盘而无法看到分区的同学请过来瞧瞧。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474627 原帖作者 billbear 发表于 : 2009-04-10 6:04 今天发现主题不存在，可能是被误删，遂找回 原帖链接 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=194802 ----------------
<^k^>  ─> ----------------------------------------------------------------- 最近分区表出问题的人好像很多啊，我 …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • Vim users are not always happy!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474628 Make them happy!! 选区_003.png vim7.4 patch1005中出现这样的commit..然后更新只需要执行 Code: :smile 既能出现下图 选区_002.png zz: tracyone — 2016-01-02 11:39
<li_00> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<li_00> 这个问题怎么办
<chendy> 各位同好，2016 新年快乐。
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法安装@ubuntu14.04LTS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474629 系统设置不丢失 输入法可切换 候选项刷新无问题 不卸载ibus 可自定义皮肤/外观 不影响注销 能自定义热键 可添加云输入 支持扩展组件 仅限14.04LTS，其他版本过程不同。 1：卸载fcitx sud
<^k^>  ─> o apt-get purge fcitx* 2：清理系统内的无用的软件包 sudo apt-get autoremove 3 ：官网下载对应版本 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nJOIX3noAAFPbFnVzwEAALq6AINLN4AAU-E599.jpg 让老师哭笑不得的作文
<onlylove> nyfair牛牛不在，真抓狂啊，我有flash问题求牛牛解救啊
<CyrusYzGTt> update-flashplugins --status
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你想多了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 上传问题？
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道，我只是猜，可能和flash没关系，是乐视自己的问题
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 因为别的网站没问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 没有乐视帐号 ，
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 网页看又不需要账号
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 只在 aiqiyi youku qqv 看过
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 问题是我的firefox快被拖死了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我上次搜索 星球大战 要会员帐号看
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 内存？
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 8G呢
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 还4G空闲
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ debian wiki 有 flash 的配置， 你去看看试试，
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 不好用
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ /etc/adobe/flash...
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我感觉好用
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 把flash进程kill之后，一切正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 正常 flash 是内存大户
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ https://wiki.debian.org/zh_CN/FlashPlayer
<ubrl> ⇪ f: zh_CN/FlashPlayer - Debian Wiki
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 不，广告是正常的，然后视频不行
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我还是觉得是乐视服务器的事情
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 屏蔽广告
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 突然正常了，应该是乐视的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 机器问题
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 机器问题你妹啊，机器问题应该一直卡
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我不过去看了几个优酷视频，然后再重新刷新网页就好了
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 这也能算机器问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 老化，衰减，衰变
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ ISP 电信运营商
<CyrusYzGTt> 氧化
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 约翰撞车 : 一天,汤姆开着车,路过一街道时,发现自己的朋友约翰在路边哭。。 于是,汤姆下车,问约翰出了什么事情? 约翰指了指路旁边撞的稀烂的车说,"你看那里！ " 汤姆看了车后,安慰说:"没关系！车毁了再买辆新的啊 约翰又说:"你看看车里"汤姆看了看车里后说
<^k^>  ─> ,"没关系！女朋友死了,再找个新的啊！ "约翰最后说:"你再看看她嘴里。。。"
<yunfan> 老子来了
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么今天你周末又上了
<FrankChen> 安
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天看美剧不爽，上来找nyfair牛牛
<onlylove> yunfan: 她一直力挺flash，看她有啥解决方案
<FrankChen> 蛤??
<yunfan> onlylove: 他就是个吹牛逼的
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，吹也要有资本，没资本瞎吹谁信
<yunfan> onlylove: 上次我说开车出去 他说要跟 真大家都跟进了 他又遁了
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，jusss如果要吹，你信不
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看什么剧
<yunfan> onlylove: 这俩人我都不信
<onlylove> yunfan: 不要介意那些，生活上的事情，和技术上的事情是两码事不是
<onlylove> yunfan: jusss有快成为本频道王垠的节奏
<yunfan> onlylove: jusss 就是我年轻的时候样子 所以我无所谓的
<onlylove> yunfan: crimal minds
<onlylove> yunfan: 你年轻时候的样子……
<yunfan> onlylove: 讲什么的
<onlylove> yunfan: 类似神探狄仁杰
<yunfan> onlylove: 更激进点
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过地点是USA
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看过基本演绎法么
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以考虑看看 就是美版福尔摩斯
<onlylove> yunfan: avira把vbox搞了，我现在在想为了用vbox是不是拆了avira，不过windows实在不放心
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么搞了
<yunfan> onlylove: vbox不是就拿来用win的么
<yunfan> 对了 现在wine可以模拟d3d了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我感觉就是vbox启动虚拟机的时候，惹到了avira，然后avira把进程杀了，然后vbox超时报错
<yunfan> vbox自己做得也搓
<onlylove> yunfan: 别提了，我那个vbox里面的xp，装了迅雷的，已经手动捉到一只了
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似是伪装成qq进程的，然后图标是遨游浏览器
<yunfan> 呵呵 你用的是非纯净版的xp吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛，msdn
<onlylove> yunfan: 我用的windows全部都是msdn的
<yunfan> 那你又没公网
<onlylove> yunfan: 没公网怎么聊天
<yunfan> 难道什么网站有挂马
<onlylove> yunfan: 装迅雷就是为了下一些东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 各种稀奇古怪的软件
<yunfan> onlylove: 公网ip
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，公网地址没有……
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 装什么软件呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 不确定，反正就是，负责家里的技术支持，如果我这边没结论，就直接格式化，不过家里那边嫌格式化太慢
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正他们说，点了哪个连接，我就重复一遍，然后找问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 无所谓了
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么家里 你公司？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不是公司，你家里没七大姑八大姨找你修电脑是不
<yunfan> onlylove: 很少 我家里没几个人用电脑
<yunfan> 我爸妈也没乱七八糟软件
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样最好
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后，你最好别遇到一个那种弹窗你中了多少奖就去点的
<yunfan> onlylove: 不点exe 不上非正规网站 就能挡住80%以上
<yunfan> onlylove: 我们这边谁会信这个 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对非正规的定义是啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，华军这种半死不活的，我已经定义成非正规了
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚帮一阿姨清理手机存储，3G apk包
<yunfan> 华军不会公开挂马啊 因为你没公网ip别人扫不到你来主动攻击 只能是等着你去访问什么网站趁机下马了
<onlylove> yunfan: 无所谓了，有时候看个小说都看不安生
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看小说一般就选网盘 格式选txt pdf 没啥问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 我遇到个网站，你要点下章节的时候，必定弹窗，然后我实在没辙，用firebug先把那该死的iframe删掉
<onlylove> yunfan: txt，网文啥的，每天定时更，txt怎么来得及
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是常见的 你需要的是geasemonkey
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过我最近发现，这种小说的贴吧里面，会有人定期盗，所以，去贴吧了
<yunfan> 呵呵 你开个selenium也可以采集呀
<yunfan> 贴吧是各种盗版资源集散地 你看美剧如果没引进的不就是去贴吧找人发布的资源了
<onlylove> 我以前确实有这种想法的，所以问过ee神lwp模块的用法，打算写爬虫来着，后来不了了之了
<yunfan> 以后如果我要做p2p网络 贴吧可以去找到大量启动节点
<yunfan> 这个又不难
<yunfan> 我以前还做采集写成图片
<yunfan> 不过图片太大了 后来不搞了
<onlylove> 腾讯手机管家，加速游戏速度，然后还给自己打广告，把阿姨吓到了，以为刚删掉的游戏又下载了
<onlylove> 这群傻孩子
<yunfan> 呵呵
<yunfan> onlylove: 锤子不是有个远程协助么 适合你这种情况
<onlylove> yunfan: 锤子工厂都挂了
<yunfan> onlylove: 又不是他一家的
 * onlylove 继续看美剧
<onlylove> 乐视广告真TM烦，但是比起优酷90秒，乐视少了20秒，我该说啥
<Freebuilder> 啥广告？
<yunfan> onlylove: sohu 100多秒 老子优酷和奇艺都会员 结果没资源 真是操蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 好像腾讯的会员资源多点
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我前几天看了湾湾的一片文，关于数字信号录制的
<onlylove> yunfan: 定时录制电视节目
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实只要模拟显卡就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一开始以为是啥功能，然后发现，他们是用PC电视卡搞
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得以前VHS的模拟录像机，可以定时录制的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过现在想找那种录像带，恐怕都找不到
<Freebuilder> 我用电视盒看电视，发现，搜狐的片子，播一段时间，画面就快进一下，声音正常。
<yunfan> onlylove: 是可以 国外很流行
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 幀绿跟不上吧
<Freebuilder> 解码性能差？
<Freebuilder> 别的源暂未发现，就是看了三部电视剧，搜狐源的才有这现象。
<Ueno_Otoko> 没有允许跳帧一类的设置么
<Ueno_Otoko> 什么型号的盒子
<Freebuilder> 先科 A9
<Freebuilder> 用电视猫那个软件看的
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 可能片源幀绿高嘛 然后盒子处理不来 不过也有可能是黑心商内存给少了
<Ueno_Otoko> 是这个？SAST/先科A9 8核網絡機頂盒無線wifi高清硬盤播放器八核電視盒子
<Ueno_Otoko> 全志H8的
<Freebuilder> 设置里面的东西很简单，没那些高级货
<Ueno_Otoko> 好亲切的芯片
<Freebuilder> Ueno_Otoko, 然，就是那个
<Freebuilder> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.rySNIP&id=520008984089&_u=2kd71vu3e1b
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ SAST/先科A9 8核网络机顶盒无线wifi高清硬盘播放器八核电视盒子-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 644.00 - 994.00
<Ueno_Otoko> 刚出掉了一块H8的开发板
<Freebuilder> wifi 信号并不是很好，因为我路由差吗？
<yunfan> h8芯片很弱呀
<Freebuilder> 囧
<Ueno_Otoko> 四核A7
<Ueno_Otoko> s/四/八
<Ueno_Otoko> 貌似先科A9还有RK3128的
<Ueno_Otoko> 现在廉价高性能机顶盒 Amlogic S905 的还不错
<Freebuilder> 胶水粘合的，拆不开
<Ueno_Otoko> 八核的那就是H8了，RK3128是四核
<yunfan> rk以后要有x86了 可以等等看
<onlylove> http://www.hexieshe.com/628355/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ RedBlaze的九州宅生活報告之三，爲什麽我們能下到新番？(違法ダウンロードなんって、大嫌いだ！)和邪社 | 和邪社
<onlylove> 就是这片文
<onlylove> tplink的破烂，连9台电脑都带不动，要时不时掉线？
<mjkr> can anyone here confirm that "Xiangdaxin (Beijing) Networks Technology CO.,LTD." controls at least a part of the network from whence gfw probing traffic originates?
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里fast一样老掉
<onlylove> yunfan: 我怀疑是无线环境太渣，或者其他问题导致的
<onlylove> yunfan: 对方租的写字楼，拉的专线，没特别理由掉
<yunfan> onlylove: 路由器带不起来嘛 不过无线的还要考虑频段问题  现在路由太多了  都不认真设置
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在考虑是不是找蓉蓉做咨询
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过tp的路由器能不能拖15个用户真的不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 理论上是没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 你不是买4300了吗，怎么又要买路由器？
<onlylove> jusss: 4300是家用的
<onlylove> jusss: 而且这个事情和4300没关系
<jusss> cl有大量的函数提供，scheme就一个r5rs，函数少的可怜，我想要一个判断字符串是不是整数的函数都没
<jusss> cl有更好的宏，scheme有continuations, 真是难以抉择
<onlylove> 既然你需要，为什么不自己写一个
<jusss> 这个不好写呀，怎么判断一个字符串是不是一个数字
<jusss> 整数 实数 虚数 1e什么的 判断起来很麻烦
<jusss> 浮点数
<jusss> 判断一个字符串对人来说是个数字
<yunfan> onlylove: 还要看处理器
<onlylove> jusss: why a string is a string and why a number is a number
<onlylove> jusss: in c，the var type defined it
<jusss> onlylove: "12" 是个字符串，但人能看懂它也是个数字
<jusss> onlylove: "xyz"是个字符串，人也能知道它不是数字
<onlylove> jusss: 问题是计算机怎么判断，如果你给它定义成char，那么计算机就认为它是string
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，弱类型的语言就不这么想了
<onlylove> jusss: 这还和源文件的存储方式有关
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我在想怎么让计算机去想人一样知道"12"这个字符串也是个数字
<onlylove> jusss: 有时候，人需要它是字符，而不是数字
<frank`> :{D
<onlylove> jusss: 首先，它是字符，其次，它因为特殊意义，才算数字
<jusss> onlylove: "1.3" "3/4" 这都是字符串，但人能看到它们也是数字，怎么让计算机也能知道他们是数字
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以简单的判断阿拉伯数字都是数字，而不是字符
<frank`> jusss: 你学过C语言吗
<onlylove> jusss: 数字是特殊的字符，它有他自己的格式
<onlylove> frank`: 他不但学过，还写过C编译器
<frank`> onlylove: 太叼了
<jusss> frank`: 这和c语言有啥关系
<jusss> onlylove: 我啥时候写编译器了，我咋不知道
<frank`> jusss: 没有关系
<onlylove> frank`: 其实你应该给他讲弱类型语言，C这种，都是定义好变量类型的
<onlylove> frank`: 弱类型的会自己判断
<frank`> onlylove: jusss 一切字符都是数字
<frank`> :{D
<onlylove> frank`: 数字是字符的子集
<frank`> onlylove: 字符是可以看到的,数字不能
<frank`> onlylove: 字节才是字符的子集
<onlylove> frank`: 来，告诉我，这是字符还是数字 1
<frank`> onlylove: 子符
<onlylove> frank`: 不不不，这是数字
<frank`> onlylove: :D
<frank`> onlylove: 1 代表的是那个数字
<onlylove> frank`: 那这个呢  I
<frank`> onlylove: 0x1是数吗
<frank`> onlylove: 数在机算机里 是 电平
<onlylove> frank`: 计算机里面没有不是电平的东西，除非它不用电
<frank`> onlylove: 1 是对 电平 作了 算 法的 后 表示
<frank`> onlylove: 对了
<onlylove> frank`: 你不能用算法表示，你要用别的方法来表示对电信号的处理，电平只是被处理后的表现形式
<frank`> 有 字符机算机 的
<frank`> onlylove: 不懂了
<onlylove> frank`: 电平，只是某一时刻电信号的状态
<onlylove> frank`: 你要知道，与非门，触发器
<frank`> onlylove: 那就 处理 算法好了
<frank`> :D
<frank`> onlylove: 这么说来,数就是 某一时刻的 状态了
<frank`> onlylove: 所以可以有 变量存在 :_D
<frank`> everything is code
<frank`> :_D
<frank`> or everything is zombie
<frank`> :{D
<yunfan> jusss: 1e 是字符串还是数字呢？
<frank`> 变量 的 英文 是什么 , 打出来 就 明白了
<jusss> yunfan: "1e"是字符串，但对人来说也是数字
<jusss> 这个e是对数函数的那个e
<frank`> jusss: 计算机 和 人  都 无 法 完整 表示出 1e
<frank`> jusss: 所以是字符
<frank`> 跟本没有所谓的 字符串 的
<frank`> 那只是 操作 重载的表现
<onlylove> 你们无视十六进么
<frank`> onlylove: 我用dos就 十六进了
<onlylove> frank`: 我的意思是，1e可以是十六进字符
<onlylove> frank`: 所以这里面有歧义
<frank`> onlylove: ...没有 0x了 吗
<onlylove> frank`: 还是那句话，数字是赋予特殊含义的字符，是字符的子集
<onlylove> frank`: 计算机里面需要导零么，
<frank`> onlylove: 我觉得字符无敌了
<jusss> 费了好几天时间去组装一个摩托车，最后组装好了，发现发动机根本就不能，我现在就是这种心态
<frank`> 到底是 数字 还是 字数.......
<frank`> 我 想是 数字
<jusss> 把字符串变成可以让解释器能理解求值的语句，字符串分割替换符号化都搞好了，最后发现写的分析器不能用，都白搞了
<onlylove> 那货从一开始就没设计好发动机，光设计周边
<Elixio> hi everybody a strange question, i have created an account on baidu, but i have to fill in a capcha, but i don't speak chinees, could somebody translate the capcha
<alvin_rxg> Elixio: go ahead with the screenshot
<Elixio> thanks one second
<Elixio> one second, alvin_rxg time out issues
<alvin_rxg> yeah, it's longer than one sec.
<Elixio> do you have telegram, so maybe you could do it
<alvin_rxg> no..
<Elixio> ok, ehm let me think of something
<alvin_rxg> pity: do u have telegram?
<Elixio> yes i have telegram
<alvin_rxg> Elixio: eh, i asked another pll. but it seems he's afk.
<alvin_rxg> atm i'm searching something about hacking Speedport W 724V, a shit from telekom germany.
<Elixio> ok alvin_rxg lets try it, one second i post it from a different account
<Elixio> mikeb_ that is
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-03
<dchxcrow> hello
<ubrl> dchxcrow:点点点. 10:41 新年快乐 : 34.55天 
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 紧急求助，ubuntu14.04 无法实现无线上网 BCM4311问题超复杂  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474630 Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN无线网卡，很多方法都用了，就是启动不了。 我按照如下命令，把屏幕贴上来。 2-0. uname -r 2-1. sudo lspci -knn 2-1-1. 如果
<^k^>  ─> 無線網卡是 usb 裝置 請增加 sudo lsusb（不是外置usb网卡） 2-2. sudo lshw -numeric -class network 2-3 …
<FrankChen> Hello
<ubrl> FrankChen:点点点. 11:51 新年快乐 : 34.51天 
<FrankChen> 安安安安安安安安安安安安
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老老实实的选择 :     足球教练说:"小伙子们,今天你们得跟世界上著名的球队比赛,希望你们规规矩矩,老老实实地比赛,而且要争取胜利!""您最好把话说清楚,"某些队员有了反应,"要么老老实实地比赛,要么争取胜利!"
<dchxcrow_> irssi 有没有高亮显示发言的插件
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16084.html 军训趣事 : "现在,我来当成是首长,你们当是战士。"排长说。 "好——"同学们回答。 "同志们好——"排长喊开了。 "首长好——" "为人民服务——"排长习惯的问答了。 "同志辛苦了——哈哈哈——"同学们笑了。 "好了,再来一次。"排
<^k^>  ─> 长红着脸。 "同志们好——" "手掌好——嘻——" "同志们辛苦了——" "为人民币服务—— …
<base_> 有人用deepin linux吗？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04只能搜索到部分路由器的无线wifi，请修改你的路由器信道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474635 前不久，重庆有线送了个路由器，也是在用了新路由器之后装了ubuntu14.04,装上之后发现无线网卡能搜索到别家的无线wifi,但是不能搜到自己家的
<^k^>  ─> wifi。 头疼了，这个该怎么办呢，在网络上搜的资料，我挨个试，如ifconfig wlan0 up 、iwcon …
<jusss> onlylove: 你的flash问题解决了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道怎么搞得，反正你只要过阵子刷一下就OK了，可能和乐视有一定关系
<onlylove> jusss: 反正把firefox拖得半死
<jusss> onlylove: 如果你用的是intel的显卡的话，看flash cpu 100%是因为最近的intel显卡驱动有问题，
<jusss> onlylove: 如果不是i卡就不知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得不是驱动的事情
<jusss> 最近的i卡有这个毛病，看flash会百分百cpu
<onlylove> jusss: 因为你如果度娘乐视卡的话
<jusss> onlylove: 你的是i卡吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 必须不是
<jusss> onlylove: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 乐视卡是普遍现象
<onlylove> jusss: 如果仅仅是我自己，那可能是个例
<jusss> 我i卡看yinyuetai卡的不能看，后来降级了i卡驱动和xorg就没问题了
<jusss> 看yinyuetai都能卡死整个浏览器，而看youku youtube都没问题
<onlylove> jusss: 音悦台卡，不光你，很多windows用户也这样
<jusss> onlylove: 我降级i卡驱动和xorg之后就一点不卡了 看yinyuetai
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没卡过
<onlylove> jusss: 不管哪个系统
<jusss> 应不是flash的问题，国内的flash更新不会那么快吧 而且linux的flash也早死了
<jusss> 所以看flash卡，问题应该是显卡驱动或xorg问题上
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是驱动问题，那为何优酷不卡
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是驱动问题，应该所有的都卡
<jusss> onlylove: 我不搞驱动，不知道为啥，但是最新的i卡驱动的确有这个问题
<onlylove> jusss: 所以还是音悦台搞了啥
<jusss> onlylove: 应该是和其它的有点不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 其实不广是flash 最新的i卡驱动用vaapi硬解mp4都出现画面撕裂，我才知道是显卡的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 如果卡，都卡的话，这个驱动肯定不能通过测试
<jusss> 但是用opengl软解就没画面撕裂
<onlylove> 软解没问题那就是驱动或者硬件实现的问题
<jusss> onlylove: 好像就是i3的某些型号有这方面的问题
<onlylove> i3的某些型号……
<onlylove> I5表示，I3能用？
<jusss> 我的i3, vaapi硬解就画面撕裂，软件没问题，降级i卡驱动后，硬解就没画面撕裂了
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在的配置还是i3 2310m, gt 610m, 4G ram,
<jusss> 是不是低的没法说
<onlylove> GT610,你先把它禁用，你可以提升很大性能
<jusss> 早就禁用了
<jusss> 这个吃着电喝着油散发着热一点不干活的家伙，早停它了
<jusss> onlylove: chroot之后能在当前/下挂载u盘吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己挂一下试试咯
<jusss> onlylove: 我在android上chroot进sd卡里，然后otg外接u盘貌似没法搞
<jusss> 虽然mount了/dev 到chroot里面的那个系统里
<jusss> onlylove: 如果chroot进sd卡里还能搞外接u盘，我想买个arm配置高点的平板玩了
<jusss> 在arm平板上玩archlinux
<onlylove> 你是多无聊，去买个raspberry不就完了
<jusss> 树霉派还得搞外接显示器 还有外接电源
<jusss> 携带不方便
<jusss> 平板多好，又能android又能arch的
<vickycq> 树酶派接显示器用 不蛋痛么
<vickycq> 这种东西就是headless
<darkduke> 無聊的很呀
<yunfan> jusss: 这个倒是
<jusss> yunfan: 你知道chroot进sd卡后如果otg外接u盘怎么在chroot里面的那个系统里识别挂载吗？
<jusss> roylez: ping ping ping
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *onE]N*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<roylez> jusss: 瓶你妹
<jusss> roylez: yify挂了，现在你用那个网站找电影呀？
<jusss> rarbg kickass piratebay 还有啥
<roylez> jusss: 上次看了一个还成的...
<roylez> jusss: ETRG
<roylez> jusss: kat.cr 上看这个后缀的
<jusss> roylez: kat.cr就是kickass
<roylez> jusss: YIFY目前来看，还是压制水平最高的
<roylez> jusss: 恩
<jusss> roylez: 可惜以后就没了
<jusss> roylez: 其它组压制的800兆的bdrip画面质量惨不忍睹
<jusss> 现在好歹1200x700的90分钟左右的，都得1.5G左右
<roylez> jusss: 根本没法比
<roylez> jusss: YIFY已经成了传说
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<boy_China> 字幕呢？直接生肉？
<roylez> boy_China: opensubtitle
<roylez> boy_China: opensubtitles.org
<roylez> boy_China: 没中文字幕就凑合英文的，正好练了外语
<boy_China> 在kat.cr上看到了Star Wars: The Force Awakens 。 练外语，呃，可连字幕都没。。。
<roylez> boy_China: 说了opensubtitles
<jusss> boy_China: subhd zimuku zimuzu sub.makedie.me
<jusss> 自从射手挂了之后，n多站出来了
<roylez> jusss: .......我擦
<jusss> roylez: 你不知道？ LOL
<roylez> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> roylez: subhd.com zimuku.net zimuzu.tv sub.makedie.me
<roylez> jusss: star wars在电影院看的，没字幕
<boy_China> roylez jusss 我还没到opensubtitles去看。先看到了kat.cr
<jusss> roylez: 这4个站字幕资源都很棒
<jusss> roylez: zimuzu.tv是现在的人人
<roylez> jusss: 懒得看中文字幕了
<roylez> jusss: 我现在英文连卖汉堡的小妹都不如
<boy_China> zimuzu.tv非常慢。大部分是老电影。美剧除外
<jusss> roylez: 这2年好多东西都挂了呀，来数数， 一开始的 快播 射手 人人 yify
<jusss> 还有早就死了的verycd什么的
<jusss> boy_China: zimuzu.tv现在貌似专做美剧，
<jusss> roylez: 还有chd mysilu
<jusss> 都说幕后黑手是tx, 所以现在很讨厌tx
<roylez> jusss: 现在国内AB站，在线都不敢放很多片了
<boy_China> jusss 是。在zimuzu.tv之前说是转型专做美剧
<roylez> jusss: 搞得我只有下
<jusss> roylez: ab站就放放擦边球
<roylez> jusss: 还整好了路由器下载...wr703n挂个2G的u盘。可恨YIFY挂了，一次我只能下一部
<boy_China> 这是让我们好好学习的节奏吧
<jusss> roylez: a站现在被搞的感觉快挂了，各种资源和谐，还是b站看片指日可待吧
<jusss> roylez: 你竟然和我一样，也用路由器挂u盘下资源 握手
<roylez> jusss: B站也没啥可看的
<jusss> roylez: 我的是3700v4外挂8g的u盘
<roylez> jusss: 用不着翻墙了。路由器就做个DNS屏蔽广告和下载
<boy_China> 路由器下的动？我挂了1天（24h），一部电影都没下完
<jusss> boy_China: 小伙子，你下载方法不对
<roylez> boy_China: 这要问你ISP
<jusss> 在国内下国外源简直是在作死
<boy_China> 4300自带下载功能
<roylez> jusss: 哦，路由还拖个无线的打印机
<boy_China> 可惜对我来说基本没用。当时还是冲这个功能买的
<jusss> roylez: 有毛用。。。
<roylez> jusss: 还顺带给我的VoIP电话做连网线
<jusss> boy_China: 老老实实用国内云去秒匹吧
<jusss> boy_China: 要不就学我搞个vp-s
<boy_China> jusss 迅雷就可以了
<boy_China> vps也不能这么用啊
<boy_China> 每年才200G流量
<jusss> roylez: 我感觉我vp-s貌似被加gf-w list了
<jusss> boy_China: 小伙子我会告诉我我的vp-s每月2T吗
<roylez> jusss: 百度云还是可以秒的吧，不是毛片的那种
<boy_China> 2T……好幸福
<roylez> jusss: 不过我这里下百度云速度不咋地
<jusss> roylez: 前段时间从vp-s上拉片每秒1MB， 现在只有几十KB
<roylez> jusss: 你在上海？
<boy_China> 百度云也要开会员速度才上去。否则，半死不活
<jusss> roylez: 百度云得首先有存货才能秒呀，对于没存货的秒不了，还不如自己下的快
<roylez> jusss: 上海电信据说是对于连国外限速了，想得到正常速度要买服务
<roylez> jusss: kat上第一页的应该都可以秒的吧
<jusss> roylez: 我用百度云去拉vp-s的资源，拉了2天还是0%,
<jusss> roylez: no
<boy_China> 其实115也有离线下载
<roylez> jusss: ....
<roylez> boy_China: 115什么破烂玩意，看都不看
<jusss> roylez: 昨天我用百度云去拉前天新出的福尔摩斯就拉不动
<roylez> boy_China: 百度云我自己写了cli，命令行底下像ftp一样操作
<jusss> roylez: 百度云拉最新的资源根本拉不动，因为还没人拉下来过应该，所以匹配不了文件
<roylez> jusss: 现在我怀疑能秒的，很多都是搬运上去的...
<jusss> roylez: 我感觉百度云，现在就是一共享文件的东东，你要下的东西，一匹发现已经有人在上面下过了，就秒匹给你了，
<vickycq> 上传已被屏蔽的资源 会被杀么
<vickycq> (应该会)
<jusss> roylez: 我现在发现新出的福尔摩斯还是匹配不了在百度云
<boy_China> 那还不如迅雷了
<roylez> jusss: 现在我的ISP也限BT速度，一般100来k，基本上没超过过300，反正我用路由器，不在乎了
<jusss> roylez: 一般都是限上传速度吧
<jusss> roylez: 下载一般应该没问题
<roylez> jusss: BT下载也限了，马来西亚人开的公司，节操不要了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 炽热的爱 : "嘿,阿辽沙,你简直不能想像,我对你的爱有多炽热。""娜达莎,这我知道,你看,我所有的钱都被你火热的爱熔化了,都流到你的兜里去了。"
<boy_China> 淘宝买个迅雷好。基本都1M左右
<jusss> roylez: 昨天看twi-tter有人说现在要封li-node ip了，感觉天朝越来越坑爹了，现在open-dns几乎快不不能用了，
<jusss> roylez: 过了个元旦，发现gf-w又升级了貌似
<roylez> boy_China: 才不花这个钱呢
<roylez> jusss: 路由器DNS不是还好么
<jusss> gf-w真的要送你们一个新年大礼包呀
<roylez> jusss: 找个韩国电信的DNS
<jusss> roylez: 路由器dns也得设上级dns呀
<roylez> jusss: 我以前是用韩国的
<jusss> roylez: 你路由器用dnsmasq?
<roylez> jusss: dnsmasq + unbound
<jusss> roylez: 用那其实都一样，都会被污染的，除非用非53端口的
<roylez> jusss: 用tcp查询
<jusss> roylez: 我现在就在用open-dns的 5353和 443
<jusss> roylez: tcp慢死
<roylez> jusss: 你试试韩国电信有没有5353呗
<jusss> roylez: 延迟太高tcp, 我写了个小东西就是用dns over tcp, 然后发现延迟太高
<vickycq> wr703n 用做下载机需要硬改flash和内存么？
<roylez> vickycq: 要...
<vickycq> roylez: 好手艺
<jusss> roylez: 韩国电信地址是啥
<roylez> vickycq: transmission, block-mount, kmod-fs-ext4, kmod-usb-storage, 还得来个 nfs-kernel-server 或者 samba36-server
<jusss> vickycq: 直接买个带usb接口的路由器行了何必那么麻烦。。。
<roylez> vickycq: 淘宝邮过去让人改的
<roylez> vickycq: 嫌麻烦，直接在闲鱼淘别人改好的
<jusss> roylez: 我现在都是aria2， transmission好长时间不用了
<roylez> vickycq: 我的8M flash装完这一圈就比较吃力了
<vickycq> 我用的全志开发板
<roylez> jusss: 我还是喜欢transmission，web界面爽
<vickycq> 也勾用了
<roylez> jusss: 168.126.63.1 168.126.63.2
<jusss> roylez: 8M flash 太差了吧， 我的貌似是256M
<roylez> jusss: 你说的内存吧？
<jusss> roylez: 嗯
<roylez> jusss: 8M flash, 64M内存
<jusss> roylez: 我的是256 flash 256内存
<roylez> jusss: 现在主流都改 16M flash，16M什么都够了
<vickycq> transmission-daemon 总是无故退出，只好费很大劲装了rtorrent+rutorrent
<jusss> roylez: 256M闪存貌似
<roylez> jusss: 你的路由器有我的703n小么？
<jusss> vickycq: 用aria2吧
<jusss> roylez: 路由器小有啥用。。。
<vickycq> jusss: 还没用aria2下过BT，试试
<vickycq> 放在办公室不显眼
<roylez> vickycq: transmission-daemon默认的配置第一行是 enabled 0，也就是不启用。也把我坑的够呛
<jusss> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jusss: 随身携带。出差就揣兜里去酒店用
<jusss> roylez: 随身带路由器有啥用，又不是在路由器里搞全局ss代理
<roylez> jusss: 酒店WiFi信号不好，就用703n接有线出来
<jusss> roylez: 现在我发现不用路由器，ss也能全局代理就像vp-n那样
<vickycq> roylez: 囧
<jusss> roylez: 用手机网络呀，你那都4G了吧
<roylez> jusss: 我出差去美国了呢？4G要我破产啊
<jusss> roylez: 国外网络套餐不是都很便宜吗据说
<roylez> jusss: 出差那几天还配个卡？我吃饱撑的...
<jusss> roylez: google的那个网络卡呀
<roylez> jusss: 就那么几天，懒得整
<jusss> roylez: "每月总有那么几天" LOL
<jusss> 现在美剧都不看了，晚上就喜欢看b站的棒子女团
<roylez> jusss: 擦，这有毛看的...毛都看不到
<yunfan> roylez: 不是可以看国内网站嘛 还有youtube我好几次看电影都是在youtube
<jusss> roylez: 我是去看弹幕的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 计划学习C++，是使用Ubuntu桌面版还是服务器版作为开发环境好？谢谢!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474637 本人小白一枚，麻烦各位指点下，谢谢！ zz: purplepower99 — 2016-01-03 19:34
<onlylove> roylez: 湾貌似有部分tracker要付费
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 19:43 新年快乐 : 34.18天 
<roylez> onlylove: 没注意
<roylez> onlylove: 以后买netflix得了
<jusss> roylez: 千万别买netflix
<jusss> roylez: netflix全是女权婊跪舔黑人大jj
<jusss> 2015真的是女权婊年呀
<jusss> 只要是电影或电视无一不在跪舔女权婊
<abc_> jusss: 事实上 14 年就已经是了
<jusss> abc_: 14年绝对没15年这么多
<jusss> 2015年，真的百分百是女权婊年呀
<jusss> 2016.01.01新上映的夏洛克 打出了跪拜女权婊的第一发
<jusss> 说真的，跪拜彩虹我还能接受，跪拜圣母女权婊真的接收不了呀
<jusss> 看看三体第三部里面圣母女权婊都做了什么，直接毁灭了全人类
<abc_> jusss: 彩虹是什么？
<abc_> 女权婊的崛起着实恐怖，各种价值观冲击
<jusss> abc_: gay lesbian
<abc_> jusss: 。。卧槽..
<jusss> abc_: 2015年大事件之一呀 彩虹 你竟然不知道。。。
<abc_> jusss: 我刚想起来呀。。
<jusss> 不知道为啥取名叫pride 然后标志是个彩虹， 很不明白
<abc_> 当初多少人头像都挂彩旗了
 * abc_ 不明白 either
<jusss> abc_: 当时我的timeline上头像后面清一色的彩虹
<abc_> jusss: .......可啪
<onlylove> abc_: 这有毛可怕的，可怕的是，这些人占领世界之后，你就变非正常了
<onlylove> abc_: 到时候要捉去做研究的
<abc_> onlylove: 这还不可怕.....
<abc_> 我觉得改变三观就是个很可怕的事情
<onlylove> abc_: 难道我说的不更可怕
<jusss> abc_: onlylove bisexual homosexual都不可怕，最可怕的是transexual这才是真正可怕的
<onlylove> abc_: 三观什么的，呵呵，就那些碰瓷的，还没把你三观给碰的稀巴烂？
<onlylove> abc_: 特别是那些傻逼腐女的傻逼言论
<abc_> onlylove: +1
<abc_> 以后找老婆更难了
<onlylove> abc_: 所以蕾丝边和gay这样的，他们是自然存在，腐女呢
<jusss> abc_: 娶一送一不更好
<abc_> jusss: 像老友记里的 Ross 一样？
 * abc_ Orz
<abc_> onlylove: 腐女我搞不懂
<jusss> abc_: 没看过老友记
<abc_> jusss: Ross 的第一个妻子就是女同，结局很悲惨
<onlylove> abc_: 煽风点火，不怕事情闹大
<onlylove> abc_: 准确点说，生怕事情不大
<abc_> onlylove: 他们眼里不娘的男人都是直男癌
<jusss> 据说芬兰可以一夫多妻，德国可以卖淫，美国可以跳钢管舞，我想知道这三个国家的女权婊作何感想
<onlylove> abc_: 像那样的，就应该找个蕾丝边把她们收了
<abc_> onlylove: 2333
<abc_> jusss: 这种国家有这么傻逼的女权婊？
<onlylove> abc_: 有
<jusss> abc_: 怎么能没有 这三国家不都吹人权什么的吗
<abc_> ...
<abc_> 建议把我朝女权婊赶到西方民主国家
<abc_> 233
<jusss> abc_: 你不想想现在谁是德国的总理
<abc_> 默克尔...
<abc_> 英国女王...
<abc_> 也是个狠角色
<jusss> 总理不知道这么称呼对不会，
<jusss> abc_: 2015年她干件什么事 你不想想
<abc_> jusss: 干了啥？
<abc_> 我查查
<abc_> 接受难民？
<jusss> abc_: 把ysl难民放入国内呀，这绝对是只有圣母才能干的事
<jusss> abc_: 我感觉德国以后会变成另一美国，每天都有种族斗争
<abc_> 恩，这种事情敢碰就是有病，最好躲远一点，等难民砸在脸上的时候她会后悔
<jusss> 后悔有毛用。。。受苦的还是普通民众
<onlylove> 欧洲都快被绿化了
<jusss> 一个正常的男人是不会发这种圣母病的
<jusss> onlylove: 哪有，除了德国接收了一批人，其它都没接收呀
<abc_> 法国快了
<jusss> 意大利 法国 什么的不都拒绝了
<onlylove> jusss: 你给解释下法国？
<abc_> 法国本来就有 msl
<onlylove> jusss: 再解释下瑞典那个倒霉的17岁少女？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • vps设置iptables后shadowsocks代理失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474638 vps系统是debian7，成功安装ss服务可以正常代理上网。当vps服务器设置开启iptables后，ss代理上网失败，症状是用影梭连接，提示连接成功，但是代理上网失败。清除所有规则后，恢复正
<^k^>  ─> 常。ss服务器端口是8368，也不知道是哪个端口没有打开？刚刚接触iptables，不甚了解，请 …
<jusss> abc_: onlylove 我怎么感觉现在欧美的世界还不如天朝安全。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 本来就是
<abc_> 恩，天朝的威胁来自于政府，而其他地方的威胁来自于四面八方
<jusss> onlylove: 大不列颠呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • vps设置iptables后shadowsocks代理失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474639 vps系统是debian7，成功安装ss服务可以正常代理上网。当vps服务器设置开启iptables后，ss代理上网失败，症状是用影梭连接，提示连接成功，但是代理上网失败。清除所有规则后，恢复正
<^k^>  ─> 常。ss服务器端口是8368，也不知道是哪个端口没有打开？刚刚接触iptables，不甚了解，请 …
<onlylove> jusss: 你去问他们女王去
<jusss> onlylove: 女王又不管事。。。
<abc_> 天朝的威胁一来就是个猛的，其他国家的威胁大部分止于火并
<onlylove> 目测天主教会被伊斯兰干掉
<jusss> onlylove: 还有日本天皇 泰国皇帝呢
<abc_> 教会打起仗来会怎样
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得卡梅伦那傻逼能成事？
<abc_> 比如佛教和 msl 打起来
<onlylove> abc_: 这俩暂时应该打不起来
<jusss> onlylove: 一个连猪都干日的首相咋不能成事
<abc_> 233
<abc_> 这么凶残？日猪？
<onlylove> jusss: 坏事我到相信
<jusss> abc_: 你不知道？
<abc_> jusss: 卧槽，我刚来地球没多长时间
<abc_> 多多包含
<jusss> abc_: 英国首相日猪，还专门设了法律以后禁止首相日猪
<abc_> 厉害
<boy_China> 猪？那不是黑镜的剧情吗？
<jusss> abc_: 佛教一看就是小受，估计打不过ysl
<abc_> jusss: 小看少林寺
<jusss> boy_China: 貌似是真的，他上学的时候日过
<abc_> boy_China: 推特上有个帐号叫 卡梅伦的猪
<abc_> 你可以关注一下
<boy_China> ……上学时候。挖坟的吧
<abc_> http://i.guancha.cn/news/2015/09/22/20150922092757394.jpg
<boy_China> 不要关注了。这口味，不要了
<jusss> abc_: 佛教一直教导要受罪修来世，诡辩的奴性思想
<boy_China> jusss 那现世如何修？
<jusss> abc_: 你看基督教，一看就是个小攻，十字军东征啥的
<abc_> jusss: 23333
<jusss> boy_China: 我又不是佛教徒，我咋知道，而且现在大乘佛教真的不咋第，还不如南上座
<jusss> abc_: 其实我一直不明白老外怎么能接受一个baby killer做神，
<boy_China> 连大乘这样高深的名字都知道。我都不知道如何区分
<jusss> 犹太佬的神是个baby killer, 基督教的神认为婴儿都是有原罪的， 这俩忒邪乎
<abc_> ....
<jusss> boy_China: 大乘佛教认为释架魔尼是个神，而南上座认为他是个人
<jusss> 南洋那一票字都是南上座
<jusss> 南上座 南部上部座
<jusss> 南传上部座
<abc_> 好复杂
<jusss> 连阿三自己都不信这个佛教，我就纳闷为啥别的国家还信。。。难道就是看中了它的奴性思想可以利于统治？
<jusss> 阿三有两个自己造出来的宗教感觉也是独一无二的
<abc_> ...开挂神教?
<jusss> 另一个宗教就是梵天 湿婆那一票子了
<jusss> 感觉湿婆那一票子宗教比佛教有意思多了
<jusss> 湿婆 梵天的故事感觉和希腊那一票子的故事有点像，都很有想象力
<jusss> http://www.zhihu.com/question/21056693
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪  如来佛祖、真主安拉、上帝，他们三个谁强大？ - 宗教 - 知乎
<abc_> .....
<jusss> 知呼果然屌
<abc_> 起于乱伦
<jusss> 知乎 豆瓣 感觉是中国最屌的两个网站了
<jusss> 现在每天都离不开知呼 豆瓣了
<abc_> 还有果壳网
<boy_China> 完全理不清的感觉……
<jusss> http://www.zhihu.com/question/22435449
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪  佛祖释迦牟尼，上帝耶和华，先知穆罕默德，三人进行无规则的打架，谁会赢？ - 历史 - 知乎
<boy_China> 没老子吗？
<jusss> 佛教的因果律的确屌屌的
<jusss> 看那些封神小说就知道因果律最屌了
<abc_> 。。好复杂，准备睡觉去
<Freebuilder> 我嘴里头笑的是呦啊呦啊呦 我心里头美的是啷个里个啷
<jusss> Freebuilder: 娶个妹妹坐花轿
<Freebuilder> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B019C5Y1OY/ref=br_prlt_grdDy_pdt-1?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0W9GA12GGRDES9X7RHMW&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=268093572&pf_rd_i=126758
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<Freebuilder> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B018XHHG2Q/ref=s9_al_ft_g351_ir02?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_r=0W9GA12GGRDES9X7RHMW&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=268088912&pf_rd_i=126758
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<Freebuilder> 有在电脑上用 linux 看电视的没？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 电视卡？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 无
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我指的是装上某种软件看网络电视
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不知道
